# February 2014 Prep Journal and To-Do List:



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy February, everyone! We're entering the shortest and some would say the LONGEST month of the year. Spring seems pretty far away for many of us, given the weather January brought, but it really will be here before we know it. What preps do you need to make this month to be ready for Spring? What long and short term preps are on your radar and what can you do each day this month to get there? Share your prep plans here, post your to-do lists, and let's encourage each other!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My to-do list for February includes continuing many of the projects I've been working on, such as filling the rest of my water tanks with rain water, weeding out a raised bed or two each week (weather permitting), and scrubbing the barn roof. I am continuing my goal word for the year, *INDUSTRIOUS*. I'm setting myself a few small goals each day and trying to meet those, while also working toward the bigger goals.

I posted today on the January thread for the last few days of January. Today was a fun day with my youngest granddaughter, Guppy. We had the most awesome time together, as usual. She slept in this morning, then had hot chocolate and cereal with Gramma, and played, played, played. I made a big pot of pasta for lunch - spaghetti sauce, sausage, cheddar and parmesan cheeses on ziti pasta. Yum! Guppy and I both enjoyed lunch.

My ds and ddil drove up this afternoon around 4pm to pick her up. I would happily have kept her another few days, but her birthday is Monday, and for some reason, her parents want her with them, lol! My son was kind enough to pick up some shavings and layer pellets for me on the way up, too, and helped me haul them into the barn.  I'd hoped to get to the feed store yesterday, but I just ran out of time. I was really thankful for the supply run today. It also gave me the opportunity to send some scar cream and ivermectin to my dd, who lives next door to my ds/dil.

I'm really enjoying my functioning sewing machine - I sewed a valance for my bedroom window today and zigzagged a lot more TP terry. Now, I'm settled in for the night, think I'm going to sleep early. I had a fantastic day with the Gupster, but I'm tired!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is our newest addition. I guess its technically a Jan addition since it was installed yesterday, but its been to warm to use it.

IMG_20140130_191600_278.jpg


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Gorgeous, Terri! Congratulations. Finally getting some precipitation this morning - not caring that it is frozen!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Frozen precipitation here, too! Also, a wind that will knock you down. Slipped going out to feed.

BTW - THE STUPID GROUNDHOG SAW HIS SHADOW!!!

Terri - Gorgeous!!! Good for you!:rock:

I was able to stay home, yesterday! Woo hoo! 
I got my taxes finished, and, will have enough sheckles to pay for a 20 quart mixer, I have wanted for a long time. And, desperately needed for a longtime. Now, if I can save up enough for a 30 inch dough sheeter...I will be golden! They are Terribly expensive......ugh.

This will help on my Tamale and Cake/pastry, etc. production.

MGM - I was a bit *INDUSTRIOUS.*
Did a bit of organizing and purging, yesterday. Felt good. Doing a bit more today.

Have a couple chicken carcass's in a pot stewing for dog food. I'll process them later today.

Fighting myself, trying not to look at the seed catalogs, that are stuffing my mail box. I have plenty seed.....that need to be planted.:gaptooth:

Well I'm gonna kick back for a few and finish my.

Have a great day.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Quiet birthday Saturday. Stayed home, made cheesecake and listened to Pa say he could make me a cake if I wanted...not in my kitchen! How did I get to be 66 anyhow?? Bet everyone is hoping the groundhog says early spring.

Rented a U-Haul and got the rest of my son's stuff moved to their new farmette. $42 was a cheap price to do it all in one trip. He said he didn't realize it was so little to rent a truck. He is very tight-fisted with his money but sometimes you just gotta let go. The back and forth trips in the Neon were really a pain...and they had to be out by yesterday Fortunately we could back up to basement and haul it all in. So Pa, Jesse and me did it... Ugh, what a job. At least I'm not in charge of getting it all sorted and put away! 

Their new place is so nice. they are preppers and had specific things they wanted like a dry basement, good outbuildings for chickens and goats, good fences and some woods. Got it all. Place even has a wood furnace in basement, cistern for water storage, excellent fenced garden spot. Solid house built in the 50's out of real wood. 

Realized I had another 10 kids hats knitted so need to get box off to the Indian school we help. Been a frigid winter up in SD 
So far this winter I've made 26 hats including the ones that were Christmas gifts for my family. Can knit one in an evening now...and my yarn stash is finally dwindling. Try to make them all different in some special way. Whoever invented circular needles has my blessing. Hate sewing stuff up.

All my seeds here. I'm not strong as you, TDD. Have enough seeds to plant several gardens but like to keep some certain varieties fresh with new seeds. Plus will make a trip over to Baker Creek...seed heaven.....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

fed. taxes and fafsa DONE!!!!

yea me!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Booked a hotel for the home school convention in April. Looks like it will come at the tail end of my radiation, by my Radiation Dr has already given us the green light to "miss" 2 treatments. I won't really miss them, they will just be added to the end. We've been trying to figure out how we were going to do it all that weekend, because the NRA conference is that same weekend and only 2 hrs away from the home school one.... DH came up with an idea that will work no matter how I'm feeling!! We will stay the entire weekend in Cincinnati then, Saturday he and DS (and DD and I, if I have the energy) will drive over to Indy for the day  then back to Cincy for the overnight. That will simplify the trip home on Sunday too....Indy is 6 hrs away, Cincy only 4. Yep, I married him for move then just his ability to pick up heavy stuff :gaptooth:. I've been wanting to do an NRA conference since DH and his then boss whey to the one in Pitts a few years back. I'm excited that the possibility is back on the table.

I have 1 half gallon jar and 1 qt jar of hamburger rocks done. I finally ordered a treadle sewing machine belt! I got the tredle for Christmas in 2012...and we keep forgetting to add the belt to the Amazon order. I want to play with that this summer and see if I can get it going. The case/stand is rough, need to glue some of the laminate back on. Looks like some one tried to strip part of it at one time. I don't really care what it looks like, I just want to see if it is in working order....then play!

Goals for the month:
- Make sure menu plan is working smoothly
- Get items in the house so all meals can be made quickly (barring fresh produce)
- Start seeds
- Get "boys" to build potato towers....trying these for the first time this year.
- Clean....pitch....clean
- Start walking the neighborhood and get my stamina up for radiation.
- Get a routine down for school so things run smoothly when on radiation in March. I'll guess my leave time and return time and stop "schooling" the kids during that time each day. Then they can work on the things they don't need me for during that time, then back to stuff they need me for when we get to the "I think I'll be home now" time. They did an awesome job with that the days they had to this week, so I want to work it into a normal flow.
- Last, but not least....taxes (I hate that swear word )


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ended January and started February with a stomach bug that assisted in my weight loss goals but did nothing for the strength building goal.

The rest of the month is dedicated to solidifying our lifestyle changes, getting fit and continuing to monitor rental properties in the area we're looking to move to. DH still has 5 classes and an internship until he's done with his first degree and the 1.5 hour (one way) drive to do all that negates any positives of this house. So move again it is. Not looking to buy a place until he's done and settled in somewhere. Change in income at that point pretty well dictates it anyhow.

Weather fun means the kiddos will probably be out of school tomorrow...alright with that since the eldest brought home paperwork from school last Wednesday about a speech/presentation due this Thursday that my super shy guy has to research and practice...nope, he wasn't hiding it....teacher just decided to give an incredibly short heads up to a bunch of 4th graders. Thanks teach!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Mutti, I'm also going to be 66 this year. Happy late birthday to ya! We're too old to be moving our kids around the country, by the way. Did that last year, too. Packed, scrubbed, painted and moved our son after his divorce. He was injured and just healing up from hip surgery so no choice but to do it. I don't regret it, as it needed to be done and we got a lot of goodies he was going to toss or donate, so new garden tools, trash cans, feed buckets, hoses, cookware, plus a lot of food from his freezer and shelves that he wasn't taking.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm noticing several other Homeschoolers here. That's so cool! I've been homeschooling for 13 years now, but recently (last couple of years) started homesteading.  

My goals right now are to finish building my chicken coop, clear area for garden & get ready for goat kids!  

I'm in deep south Texas, so our winters are mild. I'm hoping to either drape a greenhouse area or start the seeds indoors. I've always said I've got a black thumb bc I can't seem to grow anything, but I'm TRYING!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome hapeesupermom!!!!!

Bad morning here. I dropped a whole pot of coffee!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mutti!!!!!&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday to Mutti from me as well! 

LM - any news from the last court date?

Getting set for another big (?) snow here on Tuesday night and Wednesday. Supposed to get 6 - 12".


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cindy...things are not going well. If this doesn't destroy our marriage, I guess we can survive anything. 

I've been lurking, but not posting. I'm starting to build a wall around me. Not good. Need to reach back and pull out my psychology training.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry lindamarie!! Wish we could all be closer to give you a big hug! Ken and I have certainly have had life altering challenges. We told each other that we were not going to let anyone or anything destroy what we had. It's important that the other person hears you say that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LM, please don't wall yourself off! That will not only hurt you but the loved ones around you (and I count us at HT in that loved ones category). We welcome any topic you choose to share....it doesn't have to be personal. Tell us how your yard is changing with the season, if yogi comes back, etc....just keep communicating.

I am a great wall builder myself, I have been doing it to protect myself since childhood (bad social experiences in school)....so I do understand the draw to do so.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

of boundaries and walls.....

Healthy boundaries are like a moral compass....people can see your point of view thru words and action....people can learn to respect these boundaries and some may even learn from them! A window for the sun to shine thru.

Walls are sturdy and make darkness on the inside and often only come down when REALLY bad stuff happens....tornadoes, hurricanes, floods, fire......build a door to escape thru Put in a window for the sun to shine thru.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well all else fails......bake. Going to make spiced winter squash bread.

DD and sil left early this morning. Dgds are no problem, its their parents. Hard to believe that she is my same DD. I honestly don't think the two of them could be any lazier.

Mpillow.....i feel like I haven't seen sun for months.


----------



## brent76x (Jan 2, 2014)

1. Finish chicken tractor that I started on a warm weekend.

2. Figure out what seeds I need to buy to make full use of my new, fenced garden. (fenced because the deer have cleaned me out the past 2 seasons and I'm tired of that)

3. Get seeds started at the end of the month in my slightly used, heated, seed starting thingy 

4. Prep my garden to accept the new plants.

5. Rig 55 gallon plastic drums to slowly dispense water into previously stated new garden space.

That'll do for February.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Lindamarie, you and your dh need to work together thru all of this mess. If that means, letting go of your dd and removing the welcome mat so be it. Do not allow her or her spouse to live under your roof. Ruining your health and killing your marriage is too high a price to pay. At the end of all the day, all you will have left is your dh so hang on tight. 

I know what I'm talking about, been there, done that and know how painful it is. Before I learned to let go I was so stressed that my hair started falling out, I couldn't sleep, couldn't eat and the stress was definitely damaging my marriage. I learned if you don't take care of yourself, you can't take care of anyone else. I learned to listen to dh, I listened to my friend who said to let go and let God and I listened the counselors. Eventually it sank in!!

Bottom line is the kids had to learn to solve their own problems and they did. Their choices wouldn't necessarily be mine, but its their life to live. Eventuallly, the kids will leave home and it will be a very lonely place without your dh. Don't let this situation suck all the joy out of your life.

The squash bread sounds good. I need to do some baking or cleaning or something besides working on the 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle on my dining room table! All I've accomplished today is laundry (which is hardly worth mentioning when I have a washer and dryer doing the actual work!!) and work on the puzzle.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

linda-all u can do is love that child-whether they accept or not is on them.to cindy in ny-i'll see the snow first,i'm just west of syracuse!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie - brownies can do wonders!! 

bigjon - we are almost on the VT line. We're going to get 2 - 4 Tues night and then snow all day on Wed. On Saturday, I changed an appt I had on Wed to Thur. Went out when DH got home and got some lettuce and tomatoes for salad. Only thing we needed. Pantry is well stocked. DH will bring an extra load of wood into the house tomorrow. It was warm enough this weekend that some snow melted and I could see a little bit of grass!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Mutti!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}

Howdy from Texas, Brent76x!:cowboy:
Hi Dee, Happeesupermom.:cowboy:
Welcome to SE&P..... You are gonna love it here.:happy2:

OK now, what have I been doing..... I processed 14 pints of Dog food.
Put fresh batteries in all the smoke detectors, and flashlights, that have been used.
So, I need to put batteries on my list to replace.
Need to get a propane tank filled that is empty....That happened, when I was trying to grill tonight.:shrug:
Topped off the gas tank in my car.... ( I SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Love my new car!)
Placed a big feed order. (Holy&%$#moly), feed is sky high!
Made a Bulk ammo order.
Dh came home pulling an empty Cattle trailer!! WOO HOO! That means, we only have one more trailer to bring home at the end of the week. ( hopefully, it will be empty, too!):cow::cow:.

Trying to get Ccrd's paid off:hair again.......MEN!
DH's B-Day is Sunday......We are going to brunch and then the gun range.... before we go back to the Stock Show.......Sounds like a plan, to me!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good morning!!
It's raining....but not freezing! Woo Hoo!
Roast in crockpot.
Amazon Order made.
Auto ship dog food order should be here soon.
Gotta go get ready for work. Left the morning feeding to the hired farm hands.:bow:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

20 pints of "beans" in the caner 9 chick peas 11 black bean. I took a good look at my menu's yesterday and realized I had hummus and "Mexican" in there a bunch (two of my favorites and easy to make) but I'm out of caned beans :doh:. Glad I looked....will try to do a second batch later or tomorrow. Kids want to double up on a bit of school so they can watch the opening ceremonies for the Olympics on Friday....then next week I will be gone all morning on Tuesday and the afternoon is Lego club, so they want to work ahead for that day, too. SO....a second batch might not be possible today. 

Did my "menu" shopping yesterday. Picked up the few things we needed to work the next two weeks of menu's. Came to $15. I will have to get some more produce....can't buy it now for late next week. But that should only be $5 or so.

DH crunched numbers and sat on the phone with the cable company for an hour last night. In the long run we bundled some stuff and cut some stuff and will end up with a $70 savings. We are trying to tighten our belts some in preparation for the medical bills. Our hospital gives a 10% discount if you pay within 30 days....so those bills will get paid in full right away. We may get the Dr's offices to put us on payment plans if need be......something they very willingly do. I need to look at how much is in our heath care saving account, I'm thinking it has recovered nicely form 2012 and will be of good help this year.

We might be getting freezing rain tomorrow for am rush hour......after 4-6" of snow overnight. Kids and I will not be going anywhere for any reason, not sure about DH and work. I suggested he bring everything home so he could work from here if need be, his company is reasonable and tell them to work from home if they can when weather is bad (like the -35 windchill day when they big metal box they call work can't be kept warm). DH is just stubborn and goes in anyways.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Gloomiest winter we've ever seen. One reason we moved to MO was the wonderful sunny winter days. Can't say that anymore. Snowing like crazy...working on the 5-8 predicted inches. Went out yesterday...and forgot the milk! Hehe. Have plenty of storage milk though. Got feed, library books(essential),picked up our lab reports at docs, etc. etc. Electric bill wasn't as high as we expected what with running oil heaters all last month. Plenty of wood left.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 15, 2014)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Happy Birthday, Mutti!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> Howdy from Texas, Brent76x!:cowboy:
> Hi Dee, Happeesupermom.:cowboy:
> ...


What do you mean "processed the dog food"? Do you make your own?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Many make their own dog food from "junk" meat. I have deer innerads in my freezer right now to make into dog food....just haven't gotten around to it. I plan to grind it up with some carrot and oatmeal. I have a complete deer head in there, too....need the brain to tan the hide when the weather breaks, lol. Yeah...traipsing through my freezer can be a "trip", lol.

Bean jars 21-40 are in the caner warming up and getting ready to "rock and roll".


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We're under a winter weather advisory here. No warnings yet. Snow forecast thru tomorrow a.m., but so far we haven't gotten any. Looks like it will be starting soon as its turned seriously dreary. Dh had to go get ds and take him to a doctor's appointment. I just hope they get home safely. Told both of them if it gets bad not to drive to ds's, just come here and he can stay the night. We aren't supposed to get much snow but even a small amount plus wind equals whiteout conditions. I drove into a total whiteout a few years back and terrified doesn't even begin to describe it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Jen (Ohio Dreamer) what type canner do you have that hold that many jars? Stacked, right?

Oooops, I just realized where I am.....sneaking quietly back out.....

ha ha just kidding, I don't usually post here. Let's see, prep wise, well we got our fodder system up and running and I have to say it is a blast to grow this stuff.

I have gotten DH used to seeing doubles of certain items on the shelves - at first he would say "honey, we didn't need soy sauce".....when I'd get a bottle. Now, he doesn't seem to notice there are more back ups. It's not that he's against it, he preps in other ways, but just has never had that food fear that I have.

I began canning my own beans and also chicken, beef and pork and oh my how I have loved that. LOVE having those jars in the pantry and they have made fast cooking so appreciated. I was sick once and DH twice (he's still sick but on the mend), and during those times I whipped together chicken noodle soup in a flash, my dehydrated veggies, stock and my canned chicken. I would never have made it from scratch while sick, but yet it is from scratch, but so fast this way.

I've also started sprouting again (for people) and got some really good seed put up. We're really enjoying the sprout salads, our faves are a mix of daikon radish, mung bean and lentil. So fun to just grow a salad on the counter with nothing but water!

Since the garden harvest we are still eating our own tomato sauce, apricots, potatoes, swiss chard, basil, mint, stock, jelly. Of course eggs all the time. This upcoming garden will have more veggies. Oh, and blackberry and raspberry plants.

We will be ordering probably quail and for sure some meat chickens I imagine to put in the freezer.

Seeds are here, and have already started broccoli, thyme and parsley. Peas will go in the ground in 2 weeks.

I am not as prepped as I would like, but it's harder when your DH doesn't want to go all in, you know? So I add as I can and work even harder at being self-sustaining.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Homesteader - I saw that fodder system of yours:thumb: Awsome!

BTW - If anyone need the BIG All American Canner.......EE has a super good price on it.

HSM - Yes, I make dog food all the time... a lot of us do. The most recent batch was made with 3 chicken carcass's , bones an all, rice, vegetable peelings......carrots , peas, sweet potatoes. Pressure can them, the bones soften.....all the goodness of the marrow and the vegetables and broth, make a heavenly dish for the doggies! My Border Collies beg for it.! ***Caution: NO ONIONS OR GARLIC!!!**** Can cause Kidney Failure.

Amazon order came in and is all put away! Goodness I love Auto Ship!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Homesteader said:


> Jen (Ohio Dreamer) what type canner do you have that hold that many jars? Stacked, right?


I have a Presto....love it!! Yes, double stacked. I have the weights, so I don't have to babysit the pressure. Once it's rocking I set the timer and walk away......well, I walk away before it's rocking, I just start the time once it does. 17 pt of chick peas and 23 pints of black beans - DONE!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Best news.... All stock is now sold and we can move out.......Didn't even have to wait until the Auction..... We are done.

I have 16 pints of dried Pinto Beans in the Canner.........Thanks for the inspiration, Jen! It is also warming the house!

I have to make dh his BDay cake....It will be covered in Fondant... so, Steam is the enemy......Got to get the canning over with!

We are bitterly cold, strong wind 30mph. Snow for tomorrow.....ugh. Cold all week.

Gotta run get ready for work.
Have a good one!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow. Well, I'm impressed! I hadn't thought of making my own dog food before. I may need to pick some recipes from y'all soon! ;-) 

I have so much to learn yet!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

HSM - No real recipe.....just stuff. They love it!

Another 16 pints of dried beans just went into the canner....Yay Me!!!
Soaking another batch for early tomorrow a.m.!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Woohoo, *TDD*, congrats on all stock sold, and welcome back! 
Welcome to our new posters - you'll find we're a friendly bunch, mostly. 
*Homesteader*, nice to have you join us down here! You fit right in. 
*. Mutti*, a belated happy birthday from me, too.

The cold has hit here, too. The stove is going full force and it's still only about 64* in here. I have candles lit in my bedroom and bathroom to help keep the temps up. I don't mind sleeping cool, in fact, I prefer it, but during the day, I'd like it a little warmer so I feel like getting up and around instead of curling up under a blanket with a hot rice bag on my feet. 

Had to break ice out of all the buckets and barrels today. We got rain, but it was followed so quickly by freezing weather that I haven't been able to get it into the tanks. Today I had to move pallets to make steps up to the last 2 tanks at the end of the barn. They were frozen together! Now I'm set to start straining water into the next tank tomorrow, providing there is any left that hasn't turned to ice, lol. Supposed to get snow by the weekend, turning to freezing rain, before it warms up enough to just rain next week. Of course, that's looking at the 7 day forecast, so anything could change. We did get a few snow flurries yesterday, but not enough to amount to anything.

The Olympics are starting tomorrow - looking forward to watching the opening ceremonies. I enjoy watching the skating and bobsledding the most, but I watch bits of just about everything they show. 

Chicks are doing well, feathering out already. My broody is still on 9 eggs. My hens are not happy at being moved into their new digs, but the roosters are more unhappy, lol. Need to send them to freezer camp, but it seems like every day I find more urgent jobs to do.

With it being so cold, I'm working outside for shorter periods and working inside more. I've nearly rehabbed my air bake cookie sheets...it's taken a ton of scrubbing with steel wool, but nearly all the residue is scrubbed off and the corroded areas from the oven cleaner are almost smooth again. One sheet is done, one is nearly there, and one still has more work, but it's looking a lot better than it was. I've also been sewing more curtains, and working on deep cleaning one room at a time. Today I worked on my bedroom...I can't believe how dusty it was already. The price of having wood heat, I guess. It's worth it to me.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Snow and a -1F wind chill........This is Texas, right???

Canner emptied and re-loaded.

Mutti - I caved and made an order from Johnny's Seeds, yesterday. But, I didn't go Loco! LOL!

Later all.....gotta run.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

It snowed from 7am to 11pm yesterday.....:yuck:

Plowing out today...shoveling....goodness me! Below zero temps again next week....must get some more wood in the shed.

Some more paperwork done. 
DH starts new job on Valentine's Day:sing:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mpillow said:


> DH starts new job on Valentine's Day:sing:


What a great V-Day present!!

Time Warner has left the building!! We have given into modern life and have bundled our utilities, lol. We now have faster internet, less TV, and home phone all in one bill....saving us $70 a month. Of course if the power goes out, so does the phone (I think). But much of the world lives this way these days....we will too. This was a year in the making, lol. I suggested we "get rid" of cable about a year ago.....took this long for DH to come up with a plan. We still have cable, but the bill is lower.... a win-win.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...got the Johnny's free shipping offer, eh? I passed. Saving my money for more strawberries.

Ohio Dreamer...we pay for higher Dish in the winter and when spring comes opt for the basic $20 a month deal until winter. No time for TV watching and we all want to be outdoors. Plus, too pooped at night from all that fresh air to stay up late ...and all reruns anyhow come summer! We enjoy Discover, Nat Geo, TLC when we have it....

Any tips on canning beans? I don't like how they get all globby in the jar...that's a words, right? Am I filling them too full? I do black, pinto, white, and garbonzo beans mainly. Presoak them. Now that Aldi carries these I may spend my time on something else. Plus mastering my pressure cooker makes beans a lot easier.

Bright sunny day here but in single digits. May still bundle up and do a bit of pruning with Pa. Need a bit of fresh air. Concluded my knitting marathon of hats for the Indian school or as Pa say "for my people" so want to finish my current quilt project before time to ramp up the greenhouse.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mutti said:


> Any tips on canning beans? I don't like how they get all globby in the jar...that's a words, right? Am I filling them too full? I do black, pinto, white, and garbonzo beans mainly. Presoak them. Now that Aldi carries these I may spend my time on something else. Plus mastering my pressure cooker makes beans a lot easier.


No hints, yet. I pre-soaked mine and then "under" filled the jars in hopes I won't have to dig them out to use them, lol. The ones I did that way actually had liquid in the jar when they were done - verses "stuck in gel". They don't look as nice and loose like the ones from the store....but better. Haven't opened one, yet, to check.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I like to use older dried beans for canning. They tend to be hard to cook soft so its a win/win situation. Canning softens them without turning them to mush. I've canned beans that were 8 to 10 years old with good results. 

You can also can without pre-soaking or pre-cooking by putting dried beans in the jar and adding water. I haven't tried it but I think I saw something about it on Jackie Clay's blog at the Backwoods Home web page. Just remember not to *fill* the jar with beans!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I normally just put dry beans in the jar and can from there. I tried pre-soaking this time to see the difference. I have fewer over filled jars, so that's good. I'm hoping that will mean they are less stuck together when I go to get them out......very rarely do I need that "extra" 1/4 c of beans, I'd rather not "fight them out". I seem to never have wide mouth jars available when I'm caning beans, lol.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Mutti - I use dry beans too. You fill a third of the jar with beans and add water and seasonings to fill. They aren't mushy at all.

mpillow - Congrats to your DH on the job! Have you done the Happy Dance yet?? :nanner:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

mpillow - was that your "screaming pig" that I read about in the paper??


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cold and windy here. Yesterday we had a little of everything except sun. Don't mind the cold and snow as much as the freezing rain and ice.

Our homeschooling is coming along great. Had so much practice doing my 5 kids, that its coming back to me with dgd. The 3yo is picking up right along with her 5yo sister 

Seed order is here. I ordered from pine tree. Now I need to find space for the starts. Hopefully, where the baby won't get to them.

With all you guys talking about beans, you've got me thinking about how I need to can up some more black beans and kidneys.

My February to do list.....try to finish December and January list.

Did get 3 buckets of laundry done today, still have sine hanging by the stove. Had my laundry buckets in the kitchen lined up, compost bucket near by, almost dumped coffee grounds in the laundry.

Need to place an amazon order, and want to look for the books that you guys recommended. 

Trying to keep a stiff upper lip and dry eyes, I'm such a wuss.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow.......congratulations on dh job!!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I bought a small container of blackboard paint at Hobby Lobby just before Christmas to use in the pantry. I painted the side of one bucket with a square of the paint to make sure it would work before doing more and it worked great. My idea is to paint blackboard paint on the side of each bucket and then use chalk to list what's in the bucket. Easy to change the label when I change the contents. Project for the next couple of weeks is to get the buckets painted and contents listed. After I get some chalk I need to see if my square of blackboard paint is large enough or if I need to paint a bigger area. I'll probably need more paint before I'm done as I have a lot of buckets and several large totes. The popcorn tins are so pretty that I'm debating painting them. Currently I write the contents on a long narrow piece of paper and use the lid to hold it in place. That didn't work so good with buckets or totes but works fine with the popcorn tins.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Snow and we never got above 20F. More today.

Mutti - I don't always pre soak....just when I am using really old beans.

I tend to put less beans and more hot water in the jars. I don't mind them coming out thick, when I empty a pan, I just add a bit of hot water or chicken broth.

You know, I had a wake up call. Yesterday, Natural gas was cut off to 1200 folks really close to me. Something....water.... got in the pipe and they had to disconnect, so they could clean it out. Moral.....I have always felt pretty secure, because we have so much Natural gas here...........Now not so much. Freezing weather and no heat for most of those folks...I'll just bet.
Prep, prep, prep and prep some more.

Gotta roll....icy roads today.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Lindamarie is not either a wuss!! You are the Best of the Best, dear one. So excited that your DH got the jib, mpillow. Can't wait to try canning the beans - thanks for posting that everyone. Glad we had extra food for all the critters during this cold spell, and planning to get some gas and diesel in storage tanks next month. Will wait on the propane until the price comes back down. God bless all of you, and keep warm! Hope Travis is back home, or at least safely at work.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, our morning plans have changed. Kids worked ahead in school so we could watch the opening ceremonies for the Olympics....they aren't on until tonight:hammer: So I looked at my kids and said....turn off the TV, no computers, etc take an hour and do something fun - NO chores, etc. SO they are in the kitchen making a recipe my daughter found....peanut butter granola. My girl hates granola.....she hates oats.....she hates to read....but she is in there having so much fun reading the recipe, finding the "stuff" and getting it together, lol. DS is in there "helping", he has strict orders not to read anything to her.....he's running up and down the steps getting the stuff I store in the freezer - wheat germ, sunflower seeds, etc as she calls for them.

Don't know how we will fill the rest of the day....but we'll figure something out. DH is NOT happy to hear the opening ceremonies are on tonight not this morning, lol.....it's not his cup of tea


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Glad the homeschooling is working out, Linda! It's amazing how many people in this country are doing just that. Hang in there, you're doing great, and are a strong, loving example for those children.

Mutti-woohoo and congrats on the job for hubby! 

We've had more snow this winter than for several winters before so I hope our pastures will green up a bit. The bitter cold sure won't do the fruit trees any good, but guess you take what you get.

I need to can more beans, too. I've done both ways, presoaked and dry and both seem to be about equal in results.

We're trying (or I am trying) to keep our grocery budget really down this month. Dh doens't think I can do it, but I'm determined. Mom isn't eating what I fix very well, so she's going to get hot dogs or TV dinners whenever I think it's something she'll turn her nose up to. Can't afford to have her blood sugar drop again. I'm glad my hubby is game to try most anything I concoct from storage.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Just popping in to say I've gotten not a thing done and don't feel in the least bit bad. Still hunting for a new place closer to DH's school (and future internship) and trying to decide on whether or not to go ahead and take the early out option on our current lease (lose the deposit in total) IF we can find something suitable. First we have to find something suitable.

Also wanted to say...LM you are a rock, way stronger than you think. You have my prayers and my faith that you CAN do this.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Amen LM. You are a rock!! God Bless you. Wish I was closer to help you, Sweetheart.

Warmer, gradual clearing today....YAY! But, more white stuff coming early next week.

Dh is back on the seeking a new place trail. ( heavy sigh).

Placed a small EE order yesterday......just out of the "Clearance" section. LOL.
Ammo came in... put that away.
Albertson's has Community Coffee on for $2.99........Walmart priced matched, and let me get 10 bags.....rather than the limit 2 Albertson's has. Going back today with DH, for another 20 bags........I think, I'm gonna need LOTS of coffee this year........especially if DH buys another place.

He bought that new tractor and dump trailer............There was no stopping him.....he got a deal. ( At least, it was the Tractor, I liked.)

Placing Feed Store order today.
Making cake for DH B-day today.
And, I have 48 Pints of Bean jars to wash and put away.

Hope to start bring in canning jars soon. Ace has a 10% off sale soon, and I always place a huge order .... they also can get the pint and 1/2 jars that work so good for Asparagus, and taller stuff.
Need to go there anyway and use my reward $$ for my usual goodies.

I think we are going to the range today, instead of tomorrow. (YAAAAAAAAY)

Stay warm and love one another!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd....need to borrow some of your farm hands ir ship DD and sil out to you to whip them into shape. They are lazier than a sloth!!!!

Dgds are doing great. We just go along as if their parents aren't even here. I'm thinking they can go and live in the old barn. Not the dgds, their parents. 

It is after 12 noon and they are still asleep. I've seen snails move faster. :grump:

Snowing here again, and cold. Would really like to see the sun sometime. 

A cattle prod. I need a cattle prod!!!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Why/how are they still sleeping when their children are awake and needing to be cared for? Seriously....

Meals are at certain times...otherwise nothing....


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow said:


> Why/how are they still sleeping when their children are awake and needing to be cared for? Seriously....
> 
> Meals are at certain times...otherwise nothing....


For my sanity and peace if mind, I am trying to choose my battles. :duel: :viking: gre: :fussin:

Dgds eat with us, DD and sil are on their own. i do not cook their meals.

They haven't washed a plate, taken out trash or carried in a twig. They haven't even washed a piece of girls clothes. They have used the wic to bring in 1 gallon of milk. They have contributed to groceries......mtn. dew, chips, candy, chips, mtn dew and 1 loaf of bread. They get over $700.00 in food stamps.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I must have missed something, LM. I thought the dd and sil were gone somewhere else? You have the patience of a saint, Lady! I guess on that note, I should call my dd and see if she is alive. I don't hear from her unless she wants something, and I'm getting very good at saying 'No'. She has jumped in and told gd that she has a friend who is giving her an almost new carseat, and as she keeps reminding me SHE is the grandmother, not me. Wish she'd get off meth and get a life for herself.

Very nice today compared to a few days ago. Another 50 degree day, but windy. I did my Bountiful Baskets thing early this morning, learned a lot from one of the volunteers who is a great prepper. I just need to get my dh more on board.

Everyone stay warm, dry and safe!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan....they tried to stay someplace else, a joke. So they are here. Usually they leave when sil has to work and don't cone back till around midnight. His days off are the worse. They just lay around all day or go outside to smoke. Right now they are watching a movie on their phone.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Lindamarie,I don't want to sound harsh,but I am certain you have heard of tough love.Why would you let them sleep til all hours,waste 700 dollars on food stamps on junk when you feed and care for their children???I would say honey we are going grocery shopping for your children,and then buy a month worth and the rest they can waste.Same with laundry,today you will wash your children's clothes,no if and buts about it. Your home ,your rules.If they don't like it, show them the barn to live.That has nothing to do with picking your battles.You are her parent not her doormat.To enable them,is not helping them.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Oma2three said:


> Lindamarie,I don't want to sound harsh,but I am certain you have heard of tough love.Why would you let them sleep til all hours,waste 700 dollars on food stamps on junk when you feed and care for their children???I would say honey we are going grocery shopping for your children,and then buy a month worth and the rest they can waste.Same with laundry,today you will wash your children's clothes,no if and buts about it. Your home ,your rules.If they don't like it, show them the barn to live.That has nothing to do with picking your battles.You are her parent not her doormat.To enable them,is not helping them.


Tired of fighting and arguing, with them and my dh. Hopefully they will have a place of their own in about a week. It should not be my job to wake them up, tell them how to shop, or to wash clothes. They should know what they have to do. 

I don't think you are being harsh. Its a complicated situation and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I agree with tough love. 100%. I'm shorter on patience than you and I can tell you dd and sil would not be living in my house PERIOD. Their failure to plan is not your problem. They would be GONE. If they have to sleep in their car when it -10, it will give them incentive to find a place to live. 

If they are getting $700 in food stamps and you have the kids I have to assume they are committing welfare fraud. You could always report them then they could stay in the nice warm jail cell.

It is a complicated situation in a large part because you are allowing it to be. No one can take advantage of you unless you allow it. Stop crying and get MAD. Believe me when I say that if I was in your situation that when I got thru telling those two what I thought of them and their rotten behavior they would voluntarily leave and stay away!!! Actually, I did do that!!! I'm not known for pulling my punches or putting up with anyone's -----. BTDT ain't going to do it again.

We had another small snow this morning. I didn't have to shovel just swept it off the sidewalk! Temps are headed down again with wind chills of -35 projected for Sunday night. Wed. its supposed to get up to +30 then back to the 20's again. 

I've shoved pink styrofoam insulation in some of the windows. Looks terrible both inside and out but helps keep the heat in. I'm thinking of trying bubble wrap as window insulation as it would look much better. Probably glue magnets on the bubble wrap and the window trim and attach it that way. Dh has to go to town again next week for a doctor's appointment so I might go with him and go to Menards for supplies. I was thinking I'll do this next winter then realized we have a lot of this winter left!!

Got my taxes all prepared and copied them when I was at the office Friday. I need to get them signed and in the mail so I can get my refunds. I worked 3 hours Friday helping work on new requirements from U.S. Trustee's office. Actually, I think my replacement could have handled it on her own, but the boss asked her to have me assist her so I did. Had to draft "Rules for Computer Use" for everyone to sign and it will be on the list for review on the next DOJ audit. A pleasant thought, I won't have to help with the next audit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a wuss. I just keep thinking, she's my daughter. I was abused physically and emotionally when I was a child by my parents and they didn't want me. Grandparents raised me. I didn't want to be the parent hat I had. 

After reading anns and omas post several times, had a talk with hubs and I have to say something to them today. Tough love is going to hurt me more than DD. 

This is way I no longer practice psychology.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie - you did not physically or emotionally harm your daughter. She does not deserve your guilt!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

In defense of Linda Marie, I've been in your shoes, and it's VERY difficult to have a yelling match with your grown child who is acting this way and have their child/children hearing it. Those children love their parents no matter how bad they behave, and want to be with them. They love the grandparents, too, but in a different way. My dd called me all kinds of foul names I can't post on a family forum, and didn't care that her child heard her. This puts pressure on the children. Who to believe? Is grandma being a b...., taking us away, making Mom and Dad sleep in the car, etc? It's not an easy situation. I'm doing the tough love thing now for both my dd and dgd, although neither lives in my house. The whole thing is very draining emotionally. 

I agree, tho. You ought to tell them that they MUST buy groceries on your list with their foodstamps to contribute to the household. Also whatever else you need them to do. If they don't do it without your prompting, they are out TODAY. No if's ands or buts. I'd do it without the little ones present if possible. Have grandpa take them outside for a minute to carry in a few pieces of kindling or whatever you can do. You're a trained professional, you know the drill. Good luck! Sending you hugs and a cup of cyber tea!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lifting you in prayer Linda Marie.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LM. NO, She does not deserve your guilt....or, fear and worry. Many Hugs!
You are not a Wuss....Stop that! It's crazy talk!!! More Hugs!!

Yeah, well..... There would be NO laying around here! Period. More Hugs!!

I may not use a cattle prod on them.......But, I'd have them thinking I might! :trollface 
****************


Placed a smallish order at Lehman's. Canning lids...... over the rim funnel.......Looks like it will make life easier! Also order a set of crocks and some wooden lids for them.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Sending you many hugs, LM.

I need some prayer/positive thoughts/happy juju myself but not for anything so serious. We've found two houses not too far from my sister that we're debating. Both priced well below what we were expecting to find. One is an 1100sqft 3bdrm that is move in ready, the other a 1300sqft 2 bdrm that needs work (but minor stuff like floors refinished and painting). I'm hoping to go down and take a look at them this week...either one would be downsizing from what we are in now which is what* I *was hoping for anyway. 

I need to make the smart decision here. Both are more than way below our budget...but I'm already drawn to the fixer upper. Knowing that I can do whatever I want to it and to have it at such a super cheap price...I'm good with not having the extra bedroom.

DH feels like we NEED the extra room because we have two boys...I just shrug it off because I shared a room with my sister the ENTIRE time I was growing up. Heck, at one point all three of us kids were in one room.

So send me all the good thoughts you have....I'm calling in the morning to try and see if we can get in to see them ASAP. I'm ready to be gone from this monstrosity of a house that isn't worth the asking price. So much so that I'm seriously debating doing the one thing I said I wouldn't....move the kids in the middle of the school year.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Jessi - in some ways its better to move the kids during the school year especially if you live rural. It gives them a chance to get acquainted with the other kids and get involved in activities. Neither option is easy.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Lindamarie,I hope your talk went well with your daughter ,and that you can be and stay strong.Will lift you up in prayer that things can be peaceful in your home.Big hug


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I keep thinking "they only have school until May" and we can afford for me and the boys to stay here while DH moves down to whatever new place...it would be tight but we can afford it. I just don't know. It's one of those things that I have to think on really hard. We'll be going from no long term neighbors with kids to tons and tons of kids within playing distance. 

Putting the cart before the horse anyway...we've yet to go and look at any of the properties. :bash:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

jessimeredith said:


> Sending you many hugs, LM.
> 
> I need some prayer/positive thoughts/happy juju myself but not for anything so serious. We've found two houses not too far from my sister that we're debating. Both priced well below what we were expecting to find. One is an 1100sqft 3bdrm that is move in ready, the other a 1300sqft 2 bdrm that needs work (but minor stuff like floors refinished and painting). I'm hoping to go down and take a look at them this week...either one would be downsizing from what we are in now which is what* I *was hoping for anyway.
> 
> ...


From previous posts you are attending college? working p/t? I say give yourself some study and work time and get the "Ready house" and seriously delve into which place offers lower taxes, room to add on or put in a wood stove....less building restrictions....and animal restrictions if you want some chickens....ask to spend the night even to become aware of neighborhood nuances....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Another bright, sunny and COLD day here. I'm still in hibernation mode. 

Got my tax forms mailed off this a.m. and I'm looking forward to receiving my refunds!! I was surprised at the amount since I didn't work much last year. Of course, since I didn't work much I'm getting 100% of my withholding back. I usually use some of my refunds to buy for my food storage and I think I will do so again this year.

Yesterday I got laundry caught up and desk work done so today I'm thinking about sewing. I should be thinking about cleaning, but sewing sounds like more fun.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann...want to come over for a piece of pie and cup of coffee :teehee: I have a nice big folder that needs looked into, LOL. I haven't even thought about my taxes yet, usually I have everything organized and ready to go by now. Usually...DH takes the kids someplace this weekend so I have a nice quiet house to crunch tax numbers in. That's not happening as I'm not ready :sob:

Next set of hurdles have been set up and jumped. I have gotten some test results and more blood drawn, lol. Once this blood work is done and we confirm I do not have any "genetic mutations", we can get on to the business of radiation and then FREEDOM from constant runs to the hospital!!!!! It's a crime to have met you high out of pocket maximum in January, lol. It is what it is...

On the up side it is a BEAUTIFUL sunny day out. Going to walk slow to the car when I take the kids to Lego's....soak up that sunshine. Test came back my Vit D is horribly low.....so I'll try to snag a bit . Makes me want to start pulling out seed stuff:bouncy:. Should wait anther few week, though......but I might do it anyways, sure beats sorting paperwork to do taxes


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, folks, I'm baaa-aack! Took a mini-vacation from the internet as I felt I was spending too much time on it, and I have been watching the Olympics quite a bit.

*LindaMarie*, you are so NOT a wuss, just tenderhearted beyond what your dd/sil deserve at the moment. I agree with whoever said that those $700 in foodstamps and the WIC, too, are for the kids, so that money needs to be spent on them or else! It is fraud for them to expect you to provide food when they are receiving *OUR* support to do it. Makes me crazy to have my tax $$ go to people who aren't using them in the manner in which they are intended. (((Hugs))), hun.

In the last week, we've been through freezing temps, snow (only 6" here, but much deeper on the other side of the hill), freezing rain, thawing snow and ice, and now high winds and heavy rain. We need the rain! Now that things are thawed, I need to get the barn roof scrubbed - I need to do it while it's raining so what I scrub will rinse off naturally, since I still haven't fixed my water and can't use the pressure washer. 

Let's see, what's happened in the last week...my chicks didn't survive the cold - not sure what happened, as their mother was doing such a good job. I caught the broody off the nest long enough yesterday that the eggs felt cold to the touch to me, so I doubt she's going to hatch any chicks this time around. Need to go out tonight and move the former momma hen in with the other hens in the barn.

Sewed and then washed the valance and cafe' curtain for my room today, along with all the laundry. That gave me a workout (the laundry, not the sewing, lol), hauling water, etc. My back and hip are feeling it tonight - I'm leaning on a hot rice bag at the moment, trying to keep my back from seizing up so badly.

I found a good deal on valances at Dollar Tree, of all places, so I bought enough to do all the windows in the living and dining rooms, kitchen and nook, and master suite. It was a quick and easy way to freshen things up without spending a small fortune. Only thing I had to do was iron them and hang 'em up. It was time to take down the snowmen!

Made a pot of chicken and rice soup tonight - yum. I've been eating a lot of soup lately. It's been so cold that soup just seems to hit the spot.  

Haven't done much prepping in the past week, more just eating from my preps, staying home and being frugal. I'll need to go to town sometime in the next week or so, I suppose. Don't really want to drive anywhere, but I do want to see my kids and grandkids, so I suppose I should make an effort, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Another icy day, yesterday.....I am so tired of this mess.

Just a bit of on line prep shopping.

I did make it to Ace to buy Fels Naptha Soap,Washing Soda,Borax, Matches, Lamp oil and Wicks with my reward$$
I received my 10% off coupon in the mail, from Ace.. Can you say canning jar order????

Bills are paid for the month.

And, Tax return is in the bank....Only took a week! Fastest time....ever.

MGM - Soup has been a repeat on my menu, too. Tonight, Cheesy Potato! With Hot crisp corn bread, dripping with butter!!!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, went to look at the houses. 3 bdrm is sooooooooo out of the running. Walked in to the pungent smell of human feces...walked back out after seeing the house was completely carpeted (kitchen and bathroom excepted) and the smell was overpowering all over. 2 bdrm was large but needs A LOT of work (possibly foundation work as well)...not quite out of the running completely though. 

We have 3 more to look at on Friday that are closer to school for DH than the other two were. I've not enrolled anywhere yet (pending location) and have put any job hunting on hold.

One of the houses we're set to look at Friday has already gotten positive votes due to location (school for DH, schools for the kiddos, proximity to family), fenced yard for kids/dogs, price is right, full basement, etc. The timeline for moving is even perfect with this one as the owner (who is living in it right now) is wanting to wait until late May early June to move. I'm wanting to wait until the kids are out for the summer (mid-late May) because their current school has missed WAY less days due to snow. I refuse to make them switch and have to attend longer because the schools there were out more.

Other than the "housecapades" not much more has been happening around here. This weekend we're going through the kids' closets and clearing out clothes and shoes that have been outgrown...shipping them to a friend in Maine who can use them more than anyone else we know. 

I was planning on re-upholstering the couch but think I will wait until we take it apart (it's a cool IKEA sleeper sofa that breaks down for packing) for moving. All of the places in the running have either a garage or covered/protected area for me to do it in without taking up house space. I'll be doing the same to my Dad's chair, so may as well wait...especially since I've not even picked a fabric for that yet.

And now I'm off...have to go attack and repack the yarn stash...pairing up yarns with patterns for holiday gifts for this year. Better to do it now instead of later when I don't remember what is meant for what!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Arose with a slamming Sinus headache, this a.m. (whimper)

Ordered 50 cases of Canning jars from Ace........should be in next week.
That's about it prep wise.

Work is crazy, again..........Wish I could retire.

Fried Chicken, Gravy, Baked Potatoes, mixed veggies and yeast rolls,....last night.
Mexican Chicken and rice tonight.

Solar flares are being highlighted on our local news.....apparently yesterday was very active. {{{{{SHIVER}}}}}

That is all.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Woke up to just about 2 feet of snow and its still falling. On the plus side, DD and sil went out on Tuesday and now they can't make it back up the mountain. I love being snowed in. I am so thankful for all the preps and food storage we have. 

Tdd.....did ace have a special


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LM, I silver lining in the snow storm!! Enjoy the peace and quiet for a few days  Maybe they can spend the time off the mountain "house hunting".


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...50 cases, in my arithmetic is 600 new jars to fill. WOW. You must have big plans for this year.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

lindamarie, when we were going thru our troubles with dd and fdd I used to say, when they left the house I was going to move and not leave a forwarding address. Decided it was simpler to encourage them to leave.

We've missed snow yet again. We need the moisture! Wind is blowing hard, temps up to 30 (YEAH) and sun is shining. 

We're without water again. Another water main break. Will have to wait and see if a boil order is issued. The City of Des Moines has had over 200 water main breaks since 1/1/14. I don't know how many we've had in our little town but I know of 4. One was right in the middle of a 4-way stop, one on Main Street, one next to the water tower and then today's. Not sure where today's is. We've only had the water shut off twice and only one boil order so far. I went to the basement and brought up a couple gallons of stored water plus my Britta pitcher is full so no issues for us.

Supper last night was a casserole of leftover rice, 1/4 leftover chicken breast chopped up, broth from the chicken, can of cream of chicken soup and a couple handfuls of frozen peas. It was really good and there's enough for another meal or two. I'd almost opened a pint of my home canned chicken before I found the bit of chicken breast which turned out to be enough for the casserole.

Went to town today with dh for his appointment at the Diabetic Center and did some grocery shopping. I didn't need much and dh got stroppy about driving across town to Aldis so I got everything at Fareway. It about killed me to pay the extra amounts. Broccoli was 99Â¢ at Aldis and $1.69 at Fareway and baby carrots were $2.29 which was also much higher than Aldis. Still I guess paying the extra was better than upsetting dh more. He was already ticked at me for talking to the nurse at the Diabetic Center about his eating habits. Dh's A1C is over 9 and should be 7. His daily blood sugars are pretty much within normal range so they can't figure out why A1C is so high. He's careful with carb counts for meals but not so much for snacks!!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Ann-NWIowa ,I know it's a daily struggle to keep the blood sugars at an even level.My hubby is a type 1 and very brittle on top of it.I have to measure and weigh everything,because he thinks he can eyeball it.NOT!!The high ones he can get down since he is on insulin ,but the lows of 40 are scary.And he does like to sneak in some thing forbidden now and then .But he knows if I catch him,it's not pretty.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

From the diagnosis I've been careful to let dh manage his diabetes. Since I do the cooking and know food, carbs, etc., I mostly cook only what is acceptable for him and caution him about serving sizes. He gets angry with me if I try to tell him he's eating too much so I'm careful to phrase it as that serving looks a little large. He's also a very picky eater except he loves fast food/junk food. He stays away from sweets but isn't careful about popcorn or when eating out. I try to avoid eating out and am fairly successful with that so that leaves his daily overeating of popcorn! I also can keep him from taking large servings by fixing things he'll eat but doesn't love like anything with rice or pasta. He loves waffles and pancakes so I make them whole wheat and freeze. He'll eat just one for breakfast with sugar free syrup so that's not bad.

Our water is finally back on and we're under a boil order so I got out two of my large soup pots and boiled water. I've learned to do this ahead because it takes a long time to cool. There were two water main breaks today and I understand that one was extremely difficult to repair. We'll probably have another reverse 911 call in the morning giving an update.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Valentines Day!!
Mutti - Yes m'am, I always have big plans for canning. Actually, some cases only had 9 jars in them......but, you are close!

LM - Ace sent me a 10% off coupon in the mail. They should also have a 10% storewide sale coming up soon..... so, watch their ads. This is when I ALWAYS stock up on jars. That way, I can order exactly the sizes and types I need and use.

We warmed up nicely, yesterday. Frost this a.m....... But 70+ forecast for most of the next week. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!:nanner:
Crockpot Mexican chicken over Rice last night. Dh & I will run out for a quick Sweetheart's dinner.:kissy:Then.......... go to the shootng range!!!!! WOOT!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

*Major prep discovery today!* I had to go to a different building this morning to deliver some papers and visit with other people in my department. We were talking around the coffee pot about the snow in the South and the empty shelves at the grocery stores. As I was listening to one of the guys giving his opinions, I began to think he may be a prepper. I waited until no one else was around and asked him about this. He said YES, he is getting ready for "the end of the world as we know it", the next snow storm, tornadoes, floods, etc. We talked a bit about where we are in our preps, he showed me a book he is reading, and said he would keep in touch to compare resources. It feels so good to find someone IN PERSON who doesn't roll their eyes when I mention being prepared for whatever may happen in the future.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

YEAH!!, NBC3Mom....having real life people you can touch and talk to makes a huge difference!!

Did the monthly shopping :yuck:. I spent big $ for us this time around. I looked at my menu's for the next few weeks and we didn't need much....so I filled up on "other" stuff. I used some coupons and bought more TP - didn't really need it....but we will use it :cowboy:Also it was on sale AND I had $2 off coupons that are only good this week, so it was a great deal. Bought soda :help:, DH is addicted so I had to get it....on sale for 3 for $9 at WM verses 3 for $12 locally, so it only made sense. Another case of tomatoes to replace the one I opened this week, some convience foods I don't normall get, but were on sale and I had coupons. Oncologist said to keep a few of these kinds of things on hand in case needed. I can always donate them to the food pantry in 3 months if we don't use them......but then I have a 15 yr old DS, lol, my guess is it will get eaten. Also had a coupon for buy on get one free for a pack of Ensure. I've never used it...but if my appetite disappears (stress always does that to me) then I have an option to get nutrition in that doesn't involve eating or cooking. Again, I can always donate them to the food bank in 3 months if I don't use them. Few other things including fresh veg and I ended up spending $200  That's a lot for us. The monthly shopping trip is usually $120 a month, then I spend another $100-120 or so on sale items and fresh veg through the month. None of this includes meat.....I get that from the butcher in bulk every few months.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I shopped on Wed. for the first time in months! I had a $50 GC from Xmas and went over by $4.11....mostly lunch type stuff for DH new job. Found out they have inverters and use microwaves out of the work trucks! So all those soups canned in large mouth pints are lunch potential as well...I Thank God for this job! He'll be home shortly from Day 1.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Found out there were 5 water main breaks repaired yesterday. One was huge. Currently our water is coming straight from the wells and no reverse osmosis (sp) which means a lot of fluoride in the water. We are under boil order although we can use the water for everything except drinking and cooking. I boiled up to large pots at 11:30 last night and its still above room temperature! I'm thinking I'm going to use stored water rather than the boiled water for drinking as all the fluoride is not good.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, we've made a decision on the next move...into town we go...to a townhouse. :whistlin:

Technically, it's temporary. The plan is to be there no more than 2 years while DH finishes out his AS, BA and internships. My cert should only take 15 months. Financially it's a better fit than any of our options (amenities, not as much wear and tear on the vehicles as just about everything is walking distance, etc). Storage wise it's a better option as well...lots and lots of storage. Another bonus is that although the town is growing, it's not a huge city. Thriving Farmer's Market and several orchards nearby mean I still have plenty of pickings for canning (and the FM has a couple of grassfed meat vendors...joy!). All the $$ saved with this choice means when we are ready to buy we'll have a really nice chunk of change to work with.

Downsides...it's IN TOWN! I dislike the idea of "in town" in general but having done it before I know I can deal with it. Container gardening is planned, of course. I just have to keep telling myself that in the long run this is the more financially responsible option.

On another note, spent today throwing together open and dump crockpot meals for the freezer. Picked up two HUGE roasts on sale and divided them up into 8 meals (which will also produce leftovers)...have a pork loin to do the same with. Never thought I'd break out those bulk cooking cookbooks again but I have so that next month's cooking/shopping will be (hopefully) easier on my frazzled brain.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Are you moving now or after school is out?

The fluoride salts in the boiled water left me feeling sick. I'm very salt sensitive so I've switched to bottles of water for drinking and will use the boiled for brushing teeth and cooking.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, how's the headache? Hope it went away so you could enjoy your range time. 
*Jess*, town is a bummer, but if it helps get you to your goals, make it work for you. 
*LM*, I hope you're snowed in until your dd/sil forget how to find you, lol!
*NBC*, wonderful! One of the things I miss most about working is the prepper network I had there. A lot of the night shift nurses were into prepping.
Happy Valentine's Day, *all*! 

I spent my day hauling more water (3rd straight day), and I'm paying for it tonight. My lower back and right hip are not happy with me. I've taken Flexoril, Norco, ibuprofen and tylenol, and I am still in pain. I hope they kick in eventually as I'm really tired, but can't fall asleep when I hurt this badly. I'd like to go into town tomorrow morning, if I can get some sleep.

Let's see, I've hauled and dumped about 475 gallons of rain water into the storage tanks in the last 3 days, brought more to the house, and I still have buckets and buckets full to be strained and poured, plus the forecast is for torrential rain in the next few days. I only have room for another 300 gallons or so unless I set up the swimming pool. If I can smooth out a good spot for it, I might just do it. 

I also moved a pile of saplings and branches from the woods to the barn and barnyard yesterday, along with a number of feedsacks full of twigs and mossy bits. I'll run the saplings through the table saw for small firewood, and I've brought the first big bag of twigs inside to dry for tinder. 

Today I also spent time on housework and repairs. I finally dug out my hi-temp black gloss spray paint and took my burner drip pans out to the barn to run a wire wheel over them and paint them. I brought them in and turned the burners on high for a while to bake the finish - had the exhaust fan on, but was pleasantly surprised at the lack of fumes. My stove is white, and I'd worried that black drip pans would look wrong, but I figured the black wouldn't show the drips and spills the way chrome or white would. Shouldn't have worried - they turned out great and look like they were meant to be that way. I saved some $$ by painting them - one can of paint was cheaper than one of the 4 pans I needed to replace (terminally stained and rusty). 

I also finally took some steel wool to my laminate flooring in a last ditch effort to remove the paint marks left by my air compressor tank last summer. I assembled it in my living room and ended up with blue paint rubbed off onto the floor. I'd tried just about everything with no luck, but the steel wool worked! Didn't seem to hurt the finish on the floor, which was my fear. 

Last and not least, I made my dentist appointments - cleaning the 26th and fillings on the 27th. My insurance ends on the 28th, unless I can get signed up for O-care.  At least my teeth will be taken care of before that. I got my last paycheck today, so I'm now officially living off my savings. I'm looking at ways to tighten my belt even further, and will probably go back to work in nursing at some point this year. I'm still finding more than enough tasks to fill my days at home, but I don't want my skills to get too rusty.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ann...we're waiting until after the kids are out for the summer, depending on DH's classes next semester. Right now they only have 2 bdrms available (which is fine with us really) but by then there might be a 3bdrm ready to go. DH's parents are down in the area so IF he can get his classes on days next to each other (Mon/Tues, Tues/Wed, etc) then he'll just stay with them those days instead of doubling the trip until we move. If not, then we'll make ready to move sooner. I hate to lose the deposit on this place, but it's a possibility (and cheaper) if we move out before July.

I hate the taste of fluoridated water...blech...and the overly chlorinated water...double blech.

MGM...have you thought about home health aide, part-time, rather than heading back to full time nursing? I know that here in SOKY there's a good demand for them...also a really good sized demand for PT nurses. 

Preach about Obamacare...everyone else in the house is covered, not me...so I went on last night to apply...mercy, the KY site is just as bad. Got all the way through the app process and went to look at available plans...kerplunk goes the site. Go figure. I'll go back and take a look at it today to see if I can get anywhere, if not Monday I'll give the helpline a call. I don't want to have to signup but I'm due for full workups and such. I figure if I only have to use it once a year it "might" be worth the pain in the rear.

We got snow...was supposed to have started yesterday afternoon/evening and been done by 4 a.m. Instead, it started (heavy and wet) before I went to bed last night and still falling (light and fluffy) at 8 a.m. Poor weather guys are liable to get smashed since a bunch of the schools let out early yesterday to avoid the weather.

Today I'm going through the library...going to take the flop books (ones we don't care for) and list them on half.com along with some of DH's old school books. Slowly but surely we're getting all the extra clutter under control.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

MGM - I won't tell you what I take for my back. I don't want to become a target for a break-in!! Hope you are feeling better soon! Does heat help your back?

Our bathroom has a tiled floor. When it was put in, they "forgot" to take off the excess grout!! I was about to give up on trying to get it off. Then I decided it couldn't look any worse so I took the palm sander to it! It looks so much better. I'm sure if you looked at it with a magnifying glass you would see lots of scratches but who cares!

mpillow - we are all waiting to hear how your DH's first day was!!

TDD - does the dry winter heat bother your sinuses? A dr told me yours ago to use a saline solution to help with mine. Somewhere around here I have the sprayer and the recipe.

Can you share your Crockpot Mexican Chicken recipe??

jess - do you have any yard to use for a garden or will you have to use containers?

lindamarie - please check in! We worry about you when we don't hear from you! Hope your "company" has not come back"!!

NBC - you are so lucky! I don't have anyone up - that I know of - that preps. My family thinks we are a little wacky. Mama calls me her pioneer daughter!

Ann - our village is one of the last ones around here that puts fluoride in their water. I need it because I got the bad teeth gene and some of my medications aren't good for my teeth.

Jen - at least you had coupons for your big shopping trip!

We are continuing our clutter clean out. I tackled the file cabinet and we got rid of probably 3/4 of what was in there! I'm leaving the files with all the manuals and appliance booklets to DH.

If you are in a decluttering mood, don't automatically toss stuff. Check on ebay first! We have been amazed at what folks will buy! We have been using Buy It Now and Free Shipping and that has really helped!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Its snowing again. Hip hip hooray hip hip hooray. I love snow. The more the better. Yippie! :happy::happy::happy::happy:

How do you post pics from a smart phone?

Will catch up on everyone's posts in a bit. 

Everyone stay warm and safe.

Btw.....did I mention I love snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

He came home smiling!
He even gave me a hug!

Its a slow time right now but he already knows where he is wanting to move up to...for now he'll be fixing water main breaks and replacing the 100 yo plus piping but eventually he wants to go to the treatment plant. He'll have to pass another licensing hurdle BUT he is very good at learning and retaining....so good for US!

Now to help DD with scholarships....she was accepted to the doctorate program for physical therapy at Husson as a Freshman....they only allow 5 freshman to join so early. This is her 1st choice school....Two kids in college....both schools are 30k a year:shocked:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

mpillow - so glad that your DH is enjoying the new job!! Congrats to your DD!!

lindamarie - I hope more snow means no unwanted guests!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LM I'm not sure of pics on the smartphone but on pc....when you are on this website...click on the insert image icon (near the smiley face icon has mtns on mine) and then choose your photo file, upload and then hit "preview post" to make sure pic is what you want...then 
"post" button (HTH)


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Can't figure out how to upload or download or even sideways load pictures. Angie is going to help me. I am sending them to her thru a message then I will start a thread and she will post them.

Snow means no visitors!!!! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

My pics are posted in ctryside families. Angie helped.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

DH and I passed our ham technician tests today! Yay!!! I was a nervous wreck after we took the exam and the men just sat there grading...and grading...and grading... Then, they called hubbie up to give him his certificate and I was still panicked. They finally called me up next and I had passed. They said I did really well though I don't know how many I missed and I'm just happy to have passed!

We're doing our yearly stock up on household goods this week. We caught toilet paper as a loss leader at our local grocery shop and bought a bunch of that. I'm hoping to get to Sam's Club this week if my brother-in-law is available to go with us. I've made a list with the prices as listed online of what we're getting.

Dh went for an eye exam and we should be good there for a year now.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The fluoride in our water is not like what is added to prevent tooth decay. Its a huge excess of fluoride salts that the EPA requires the city to use reverse omossis to remove. This means we have naturally soft water which is great in some ways and awful in others. You have to be very careful about the amount of shampoo you use or you'll spend half an hour rinsing! It also dissolves plumbing. Fortunately, since 1980 we've had the reverse omossis system in place except for a few days here and there due to break downs. Without treatment when you make ice cubes there is a rime of salt on top, people with heart or blood pressure problems and infants and toddlers cannot use the water and you'd better be on good terms with your plumber. We had a lot of plumbing problems in the old house but the one we're in now we built in 1979 so no issues.

Again we had snow all morning without any accumulation. Drought, drought, drought.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ann - your water sounds just plain yucky!! We have very hard water and tastes good to me. I don't drink hardly anything but tap water.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just checking in. Things have been crazy here, but hopefully will be slowing down for a while now. Whew!:help:


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

TDD, where do you find your bulk ammo? DH is looking for some for my .38


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

With reverse omossis our water is very good. I use a Britta filter to get rid of the clorine and drink a pitcher full a day. Only problem is right now with the boil order and the city is not running the reverse omossis for some reason. I'm hoping by Monday everything will be back online.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cindy - Sure- No real recipe.... Chicken......I use breasts, dh like those best. 1 pkg Taco seasoning, 1/2 pkg Hidden Ranch Dip Mix. I can of green chilies ( drained)and Green enchilada sauce.... put lid on and walk away. Serve over Rice......ummmm good. Bonus on this......the chicken shreds and enchiladas are then VERY EASY. Also good in soft Taco's and casseroles.

BTW Cindy - That house of yours is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!

My Sinus problems very with the Barometric Pressure......so, do the aches in my joints!

MGM - Has a great time at the range.......it would have taken more than a headache to keep me away!!. Once I had my ears on, took my Modified Weaver Stance, sighted in.........Nothing else mattered!!

We went to a huge Gun Show yesterday.....pick up a few things DH and I had a belly laugh...... we were leaving, and all along the side walks, men were walking with rifles slung over their shoulders. Dh said " Yep, We are in Texas.":lonergr:

We went to another part of town for lunch, next to us, was a Prepper family.......definitely. I didn't engage them, I just listened. The kids were chatting freely with their parents. I think they had come in town for the Gun Show.

FSonja - I routinely buy from bulkammo.com , They somehow, always seem to have good stuff, no reloads in stock. They have reloads, too, if you are interested.
I buy a lot of 9MM......'cause that is what I shoot at the range....but, my carry is a P238 380cal. and ammo for it is tough to find, even when folks aren't hording...ahem.........stock piling.

I also use a place for "canned" ammo ReadyReserve.com. They vac pak ammo in cans, so no worries of age or moisture causing problems. Keeps your powder dry!!

HBG - Congrats!! I would have been {{{{{{{shaking}}}}}}}} in my boots!!

We loaded a trailer and took a few things to Storage. I am going to try to go thru a few more things and purge.

I am going to brown a roast and get it going for today.

String of 70+ degree days coming up????????? That should confuse the fruit trees.

Three Dr. appts this week.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Cindy*, I probably shouldn't have listed what I took, either, lol. I don't have enough on hand to be a target, plus I'm usually at home...and ARMED!  I do use heat, too - rice bags are my friends when I hurt.
*LM*, so glad to hear it's still snowing on your mountain. How are the grandbabies doing? 
*TDD*, I should have known that a mere headache wouldn't keep you off the range, lol. Fingers crossed that your MD appointments go well. So far, so good, right? 
*fsonja*, good to have you drop in...hope to see you posting more often soon.
*Ann*, good thing you had stored water - your water sounds as bad as my well water, just in a different way.
*mpillow*, I'm so happy for you (and your dh) that he is enjoying his new job. I have a feeling a lot of things will be better for you now that he's back to work. Congrats to your dd, too.
*Jess*, I'll probably see if I can go back to work at my old hospital at some point, as I probably can't match the pay there anywhere else, but I have a year to do that and go back with my seniority and pay intact, so I might try some other things in the meantime. I've been thinking about doing some travel nursing - I think it would be fun to get to see more of the world and get paid to do it. Plus, if the census stays low, going back to my hospital won't be an option.

I ended up taking yesterday off and giving my back a rest, then working a bit today, but not nearly as hard as I've been going at it. I have degenerative disc disease and arthritis in my back, and I'm quite sure I have arthritis in my right hip, too, even though it hasn't been "officially" diagnosed. I'm still learning to temper my wish to get everything done NOW with my body's need for moderation. More often than not, I overdo it and end up having to take a few days off. You'd think I'd learn! 

It has been pouring rain for the last couple days - all my buckets and other rain water collectors (coolers, totes, barrels, garbage cans) are full. I need to move all of them, get up on a ladder with a scrub brush on a very long pole, and get my barn roof cleaned off, but it was so windy today that I just didn't get up there. I'm hoping to do it tomorrow if my back is feeling better and it's not quite so gusty.

With the wind, the power has flickered out a few times, but has come back on within a minute or less each time. I didn't get started cooking dinner until late tonight, and for a minute there, I thought I'd have to finish it on the woodstove. It's so nice to have that option. I love my woodstove! I also really like my flashlights that stay plugged in and go on automatically when the power goes out. They provide enough light throughout the house to make sure I am not stuck in the dark somewhere.

I've been trying to do a tiny bit of laundry in a bucket each day, instead of waiting until a have an actual load to do. If I have a bucket with underwear and other small items soaking and give the plunger a few swishes every time I walk by, everything seems to be clean and ready for rinsing by the end of the day, with very little effort on my part. Maybe it's TMI, but I have been using squares cut from towels for TP for #1, and I feel better having it washed up each day. A bit of bleach in the wash water, and I figure any germs are killed. I add some vinegar to the rinse water to neutralize the bleach and soften the load. I have saved a lot of $$ on TP since I started using cloth.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Placed another small-ish order, with EE, yesterday.
Spent a couple of hours sorting thru clutter.

*Fsonja*, I checked at both sites, I listed above......they have .38's.

70F+ are forecast thru Friday. Misty and foggy this morn. 25mph winds.

*MGM - *I would buy TP, before I'd eat!! LOL:shocked:

Early voting starts this week.

Running buy the feed store, after Dr. appt. and maybe to WM to grab some totes.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

TDD - Thanks! and thanks for the recipe! I'm trying to get DH to eat more chicken and if it has Mexican seasoning he'll almost always like it! I tell tell the weather with my knees too!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cindy - YW!! Sometimes I include a little Sour Cream and cheese.... changes it up a bit.

Early labs this a.m.

Took truck and trailer and made a Feed Store swing.
2 trips to WM...... Found 380 ammo.... They would only let me have 3 boxes. At least it was 3 boxes of 100. It killed my Soul to leave the rest on the shelf. I'll just go get it tomorrow.  If it is still there.
Only found 1 complete unbroken tote.... in the size I was looking for.

Found some marked down toothpaste grabbed 10. Stocked Dh up with a years worth of his fav shower gel. Picked up a few Vitamins.

Also, stocked up on Certo and Pickle Crisp. The canning aisles are already looking picked over.
Dh is cleaning out the garage...I better go help.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*HONEYVILLE CASE SALE 50% off second case. Code is STOCKUP*

*Feb 17 thru 21st.*


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Boil order was lifted yesterday afternoon -- just after I'd boiled up more! I'll wait a day or two and then clean and refill containers I used during outage.

Temps this afternoon are up to 40!!!!!! We had a little freezing rain followed by 2" of snow early this a.m.. I shoveled off the sidewalk and am hoping it will freeze dry tonight. Didn't put any ice melt on as I hate using chemicals. The driveway in front of the sidewalk and garage is 3 or 4" thick ice from where it has melted off the house. Dh always takes the extension off of the downspout for the winter so it drains and freezes into a lake right where I don't want it.

Laundry is done and I'm headed to the treadmill for a boring walk.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ouch, my shoulder is sore. Guess it's been too long since I shot long guns at the range. On the up side I hit 3-4 pigeons out of 10.....first time every to hit them things! Need to get DH to load up more and go back out, it's killing me that my support shoulder is bugging me.....need to work that muscle more


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Well...today changed some plans! 

I just got done emailing the lady with the small house outside of town, letting her know that we'll be taking her up on her offer. The amenities (and location) of the townhouse got beat to pieces over the absolute, total, complete lack of yard...like NOTHING...not even a back porch or a balcony. Nothing anywhere that I could put out a potted tomato one. Little house was bigger than expected, with more storage area than expected...so that's that. Saves us $300 a month at least over the townhouse. I'm sorta sad to not be IN town, to be able to just walk wherever...but I'm sure I'll get over it rapidly.

Spent the day (other than looking at potential houses, lol) in bookstores...this did not thrill the children. Well, the eldest was alright with it...the youngest is too much like his father was at that age and believes books are "boooooooring"....I have no idea where that child came from. Looks like me, has my mouthy side, hates school and books. I believe he is the epitome of genetic mutation.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mammo today.......Can use your prayers and good wishes.

Made a Honeyville order.... too good of deal to pass up.

Walked the orchard, yesterday.....Apple trees have pink blossoms.......I just hate that.
We are real warm now.....but, the weather will turn on us again... so....no fruit.
Everything else, definitely has bud swell.

Made my knee sore carrying feed......Please pass the Ben-Gay.
Filled the barrels with grain.
Looked at chicks and ducklings and buns, at the feed store, when I was there....but, I passed for right now. The Coyotes are lousy in the area.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

BIL took us to Sams' Club yesterday and we spent more than we intended. We did stock up on a lot of our daily staples for the whole year though. One of the kids was not impressed with Sams because it didn't have toys but the other thought the huge boxes of her favorite things were awesome, lol. 

Dh went back for his follow up visit to the optometrist while we were in that town. He just had his exams there and then we brought his prescriptions home and ordered a year's worth of contacts and a new pair of glasses for about half what they wanted for just the glasses. He should be taken care of for the year and we hope that maybe his prescription will be okay by this time next year and we can skip the eye exam and just order another year of contacts.

We have to go buy feed soon. I'm ready for the grass to green up around here and the bugs to come out for the poultry! 

I need to wash up a bunch of my buckets today to store flour and things in. It makes life so much easier with my buckets and my measuring scoops in them. 

It's going to be a wet, wet week here.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd....lots and lots of prayers, happy thoughts, sunny thoughts and more prayers headed your way. May all go well for you!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so excited...we got 4 more inches of snow last night on top of the 8-10 inches on the ground (all the schools are out, again....it hit hours before rush). I am SO looking forward to Thursday when it's 50 and raining/thunder storming. It's going to make a beautiful flood:sob:

I hope to talk with DH tonight about the Honeyville sale. Not sure if we want to buy anything, we use very little #10 cans of stuff....but....a few cases of tomato powder would be nice. Better check the price before we chat. Maybe the combo cases count in the sale.... I'm in the "prepping mood" as I always am at the beginning of the year. But with impending medical bills, just not sure how much we should do...

Prayers for a good mammo, TDD. I know the stress of waiting just to hear all's fine.

ETA: Adjust that...just came in from shoveling. More like 6-7"! At least our sidewalk is clear now for the kids to go to school tomorrow....we can see the elem school from our front door.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Everything is good with the Mammo......WHEW!! Jen - As you will find out..... they won't make you wait......now that you have a diagnosis/surgery and/or radiation. They will keep you there while a Radiologist views it. 
Bone density tomorrow.....Oncologist Monday.
Keep me in your happy thoughts. Please.
I'm a little past 2 1/2 years since my surgery.......They don't mess around at all now.

I found the coolest 50lb capacity,"lug" containers with Gamma lids already on them......But they are $49 bucks I'll have to ponder those.......But, I'd sure like to have some. They are square-ish in shape, and would store much easier than the 5 gallon buckets................But, the buckets were free....just had to pay for the Gamma lids...........I'll just have to think about it.:shrug:

I went back by WM and.....they had sold the remaining 380cal ammo.....Surprise, Surprise. Guess I should be thankful for the 300 rounds I was able to pick up.

We listed MIL home today. Hopefully, it will be a quick sale. We really are tired of dealing with all of that stuff.

Jen - I think all cases count in the sale. I don't remember them doing a sale like this before....Did I somehow just miss it?? That's not like me........:spinsmiley:

HBG - I have several Honey Buckets, I need to glean and clean.

We are 78F this afternoon... Dh and I celebrated with an:icecream: from Baskin Robbins.
I am now slugging thru a Sugar crash!! I am yawning my head off!!
Ok, that's pretty much my day....other than feeding......I better get to it.

{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey TDD, how's that Honeyville sale work. Do you have to buy 2 cases of the same thing or just 2 cases, with the discount going on the cheaper?? DH has a buddy that's just "waking up". Gave him a call, might pull an order together hoping we can split cases. Glad you get results ASAP. SO far (I've been on 6 mo call backs for about 3 yrs now) I have to wait for the letter. I don't mind waiting, because that means good news. When they find something.....they call within 36 hours.

SCORE! When we went to church on Sunday we heard a saw-alls at work next door....not a good thing to hear at 8:30 on a Sunday morning. Long story short they have a plumbing problem (nasty one at that.....rusted out clean out pipe:sob: . Of course you don't notice these things till you have to use it.) anyways, while under their old cast iron tub that found lead. Chunks of lead!! They are going to give it to DH to melt down and cast  This is the same neighbor we re-introduced into shooting a few years back. So he's totally an enabler, lol.

ETA: Just went back and re-read the Honeyville ad.....they don't have to be matching cases!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

TDD - good news on your 2 1/2 years! For my Mama, it has been 20 years!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!



:sob:

:grumble:

:bouncy:

It only took 3 submissions (one totally my fault) to get it done but by golly.....the taxes are FINALLY done. E-filed and accepted.

That was a trial and a half.

But it's all good for another year.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Still raining cats and dogs here - I got a break long enough today to haul water to the house for laundry and to finish filling another 275 gallon tank. I'm running out of places to store water, short of setting up the pool. I guess I may be out in the rain, leveling ground for it. I thought about maybe knocking together some of my 2x12s into a square a couple layers high and lining it with a tarp and/or plastic, for some quick water storage. I'm going to need every drop of water this summer for the garden, and I hate seeing it going to waste now.

Did laundry (major laundry) today - needed to wash linens, pillows etc. It's so nice to crawl into a nice, fresh bed after working hard all day. Along with hauling water and doing laundry, it was also wood hauling day during that brief weather break. I'm feeling it tonight. TDD, you can have the Ben-Gay after me, lol.

My broody hen hatched out one chick today. She still has eggs, but I don't know if she'll hatch them. I did move the eggs to the floor so she doesn't have to decide between her live chick on the floor and the eggs in the nest. I made sure she had water and feed safe for the chick and accessible, and closed up the hen house so she doesn't have to fight roosters. She is very nervous, so having some privacy with her baby (babies?) is a good thing. I also finally caught the former momma hen AGAIN, clipped her flight feathers on one wing and but her back with the flock. Hopefully, she'll stay in this time.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:thumb:Jen - Great score on the lead!! I scarf up old Scuba Diving weights!!
Funny, I had e-mailed a friend about the Honeyville sale. She replied she'd love to, but couldn't. Called me last night, and said she had borrowed some cash, and could we split an order? Sure thing!!.........That's commitment. Where there is a will there is a way.
Our prepper cuz, said he was "good".......What? He has grain and corn in bulk...nothing else.:facepalm::hammer:

MGM - No, No lady friend.......I get the Ben-Gay first!!

Working till noon, then Dr.

A mild 63F this morning, but foggy and drizzle.......79F for the afternoon.

Cold front coming down from MGM area of the country.

Gotta run get a shower!!
Take good care and have a blessed day!!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Cindy - I have a quick and easy Mexican chicken recipe your husband might like. It is in my crock pot right now.
1 frozen chicken breast
1/4 cup brown rice (uncooked)
1 can black beans 
8oz salsa 
Cook on low 8 - 10 hours.
I add a little water if the salsa is thick and chunky. 

Does anyone have a good recipe for whole wheat bread in a bread machine? (I use the bread machine to make the dough, then bake in the oven.)


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Perfect! That's what I'll make for tonight NBC3Mom! We will be running in the door then right back out with dinner smashed in between. Add a bit of cheese and tortillas and it will be quick quesadillas and a salad for supper. I'm betting that chicken will shred easy 

TDD, we have scuba weights, but none of the non-coated ones. Even though DH hasn't dove in 14+yrs I don't think he's ready to part with them, lol.....heck we took his equipment to Hungry with us, just in case. Never used it....carted it all back home, lol. Not too many dive shops left in this region......they all seemed to disappear with Y2K, lol.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

NBC3Mom said:


> Cindy - I have a quick and easy Mexican chicken recipe your husband might like. It is in my crock pot right now.
> 1 frozen chicken breast
> 1/4 cup brown rice (uncooked)
> 1 can black beans
> ...


Thanks! I'll have to try that later in the week. We just had chicken last night and I know chicken two nights in a row will result in whining!!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

nbcmom, this is a recipe an old friend of mine worked on for months, and I remember it was so good. I had to stop doing whole wheat, so I haven't made it in years. The gluten flour threw me at first, but it is an important ingredient. The only thing is I don't remember if this makes one loaf or two?

She called it her victory bread, because she was victorious in coming up with a recipe that made such good bread.

*ABBY&#8217;S VICTORY BREAD*

Bread Machine Directions

[FONT=&quot]1 cup + 2 TBSP water[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 TBSP honey[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 TBSP oil[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 TBSP brown sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 egg[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Mix together: and add[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 cups all purpose flour[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup whole wheat flour[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 TBSP baking powder[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 TBSP gluten flour[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 TBSP powdered milk[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Place yeast on top: 1 TBSP[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Do on dough setting. Remove, punch down, roll out and place seam side down in bread pan. Allow to rise til doubled. Bake at 350-375 for 30-35 minutes.[/FONT]


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My guess would be 1 loaf.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all. Got more snow here than we know what to do with, and now temps are in the 40's and we are getting rain. It's going to flood.

Dgds are great. Youngest is walking all over and trying real hard to talk. She's also cutting more teeth. Haven't really slept in the past three nights.

Been trying to keep busy, cleaning and purging, inventorying empty jars, and laundry. There's always laundry. 

Going to spend today washing down kitchen. Got a lead on a 6 month old jersey heifer yesterday, $600.00. Timing is off, divorce has been mentioned. I'm beginning to think there is no way out of this black hole.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Glorious sunny 65 degree day...bees are flying and son/I are working--make that slaving--on the woodpile. Sick of looking at it. Prunned all my butterfly bushes and roses. Weeded around the blueberries and pulled out dead raspberry canes. Know we'll get more icky weather but sure was grand to be out of the house in short sleeves!

Pa went and had tires put on Jesse's car. He just couldn't afford them right now but scared me to see how bad they were so we're calling it early birthday gift. He does soooo much heavy stuff around here for us. 

Other son hasn't got enough hrs. in the day for all the projects he wants to do on his new farmette. They took one of our pg mama cats so only one female left. Need a good mouser and that's her speciality plus teaches all her kittens her skills. Previous owner built that homestead so many of the things you'd desire if you were buying. Berries, asparagus,strawberries, fruit trees. Good clothes lines. Propane furnace but also a wood furnace in dry dry basement. Excellent fences and a barn plus garage. Been searching for a long time. Sad the owner had gotten too old to live alone and had to move to daughters.

Didn't see anything I needed/wanted at Honeyville. I actually prefer EE's products. Did a stock up on over-the-counter stuff and soap products. 6 gals bleach and some bleach tabs,too.

Hoping to take the chicken house layers down a bit. Getting kinda deep in there! Favorite thing I did today is collect all the nasty deer remains,bones,spines,legs,ugh that my darn Pyrenees scavenges at the neighbors. They aren't into the concept of hunting seasons, shall I say?, and they just throw the remains down in a gully behind their trailer shacks. A situation as it is wrong to do what they do but do I want to cause a big hoorah? I sure don't want this stuff around attracting Mr. Bear again. Fines are huge here.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MIL's house hit the MLS around 2p.m. today.....and we had a showing at 4 . Fingers crossed!!

Only made it to 67F today and it stayed damp and windy.

Had my scans done....then spent about an hour at the Oncologist, straightening out some paper work.

Mutti - There we go again....Dh & I just stopped a few minutes ago and picked up a case of Bleach. LOL!! Yep we are twins... that is just too weird!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Got 3 buckets of laundry washed and all hanging to dry. 
Filled up some more water jugs, when it rains heavy our water gets a little mucky, so always like to have plenty of extra on hand. 

Had several different winter squash stored in cellar, got a load of Hubbard canned up and will work on some butternut tomorrow. Dgds love the dancing pot.

We got up to 46 today, spring is just around the corner and under all the snow.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

lindamarie honey please tell me you are kidding about divorce??? Or do you mean your DD and SIL are talking divorce?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Homesteader....not kidding, me and dh.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lm - Surely, he realizes........what's going on...... is NOT your fault.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

A word of advice...never, ever go against what your spouse says. He/she is your lifelong partner. When the kids, grandkids, brothers, sisters, etc. have moved on, your spouse will still be there. So, when he says something that you know is right/true, don't go against him. 

Dh has no problem with our dgds being here. He would do anything for these girls. He didn't want DD and sil here. Sil wad supposed to be at his parents, (DD is not allowed there, except for holiday or a special thing. She has stolen from them many times. They have pressed charges). They both ended up here. I begged dh to please let her stay, ad it wad cold, she had no where else to go, and kids wanted mom. Dh relented, even thou he knew it would not work. We ended up with DD and sil. They were behind on payments to bondsman, and I put up the money ($600.00). Dh said he would do it, with the understanding that if we are paying to keep them out of jail and they are staying here, the least they could do is take care of girls. They were also to pay back bond money out of taxes. I should have known better. Anyway we are arguing over all of this. Dh was right and I knew it. I just keep thinking, this is my child, I carried her for 9 months, I held her, nursed her, etc. 

I realized yesterday, hopefully not too late, that DD is and always will be an addict. If she is clean for years, she will still be an addict. Addicts are manipulating, they are always the victim, they take no responsibility for their actions, and if they can use you as a doormat they will. Actually my psychology training kicked motherhoods butt.

This is long, sorry. Does it belong here, probably. Do to all our preps, managing money, etc. we were able to take in 3 dgds. We have been able to provide a good home, lots of love, good food and a learning environment. Survival and being prepared isn't just for storms, job loss, etc. It means being prepared for when a loved one does something you never think of. Love means you really have to admit when you are wrong, eat crow, take responsibility and say you are sorry. Hopefully its not to late. Dh is a good man.

On a better note....the laundry pile is getting smaller!!!;;;


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

LM...I cannot even imagine. Sending you so many virtual hugs right now and so very happy that you've seen "the light" so to speak. Hoping that sticks and your DH sees that you have flipped that switch. Many, many hugs.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

HUGS LM...you are stuck between a rock and a hard place! I do agree with you, though, that DH is the one you are "left" with, it's with him you must make peace. DD is a "big girl" now, it is time to let her step up and act so......or not act so, either way you did your job the rest is up to her.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

LM, hope things can be worked out for you all. 

I've been by the thrift shop a couple of times this week. Got a nice heavy flannel for dh that he really liked as he's been doing chores in two older ones that were a few sizes too small, lol. Also found some good informational books and dvds that will go in the homesteady type library(bookshelf) in our room.

I turned off my FB account this morning. This is a prep thing as I need to focus more on home and household things than whatever trivial stuff I get sucked into reading on FB, lol! I need to do better on cleaning and garden season is just around the bend so I'll have less distractions from what I need to be doing. 

I still haven't gotten to my buckets! Dh did get my clothes washer and dish washer fixed yesterday so I can get laundry and dishes going again.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Lindamarie, I pray your dh will be able to forgive you. If you can honestly look him in the eye and tell him that you'll never ever put dd before him again, it would likely go a long way towards reconciling this mess. Then you have to keep your word 100% forever.

You need to ask yourself why you didn't let dd and sil suffer the natural consequences of not paying the bondsman or having a place to life. Their bad choices do not require your intervention. In fact, intervention equals enabling.

Dh's aunt used to tell her dd "I brought you into this world and I can take you out". I don't think she really meant it, but if I'd been her dd I wouldn't have wanted to test it!!!!!!! Maybe you should adjust your attitude from 'I carried her for 9 months so I have to take care of her forever' to something closer to 'I brought you into this world and I can take you out' or at least to 'I deserve better than this from my dd since I carried her for 9 months'.

We've been having thunder snow this a.m. Don't know how much we've gotten but not much over 2". It rained before it snowed. Its heavy wet snow that's bending the bushes over and weighting down tree branches so I'm glad we didn't get more. The winds have picked up and are supposed to be sustained at 25 with much higher gusts. Definitely a hibernation day.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We made it to 48. A heat wave I tell you.:clap:

Got 2 more buckets of laundry done, 18 hard of squash canned and 1/2 gallon jars counted. I have 9 dozen, 5 of which are the old blue ones.

Dgds love oatmeal for breakfast. I make plain old fashioned oats and they get to pick out their toppings. I have a large assortment of dried fruit, nuts, and syrups. 

Haven't been to the grocery store since January. I have been providing all of our meals from my storage. Am down to my last 18 eggs, and I bake bread every 3 days. Milk was dry, canned and whatever fresh we had that was frozen. Still have apples, potatoes, squash, carrots and onions in cellar. I think I did pretty good.

Lots of tears, thank goodness for the woodshed. Dh says he understands, but he also says I can't fix everything. They got an apartment and will not be welcome to stay here again. DD and sil need to get it together, get counseling and get their adult underwear on. No matter how much I would have liked to fix it, if they are not willing to help themselves nothing will work. Guess all my training coming back. 

Going to put on some oldie music and enjoy the heat wave. 

Everyone, thanks. You allow me to see from a distance, what I am to close to see here. Does that make sense?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes, that makes perfect sense. When we're too close to a situation we often do not have the perspective to see what we need to see. Its easy to get sucked into problems better avoided. Also, there are a lot of us who have BTDT so you get to benefit from what we went through. Will continue to pray everything works out for you.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We are COLD again. agggggggggggggh! 28F and falling. We were 83F just one day ago.

Wow! Spring SEVERE weather and tornado's in IL.......Man oh man,I hope this is not a sign of weather we all will be experiencing in the coming months.

4 more showing of MIL place........It is truly in pristine condition....I hope some one makes it theirs soon.

I think I have enough (scraps), to make another batch of dog food.

lm- Of course, I continue to wish the very best for you. {{{Many Hugs}}}


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Temps are dropping here again, too...but not as drastically as TDD's :runforhills:. Only got to the 50's, now we are headed for 30's today then down to teens early next week. I have all the parts of my seed starting table in the house. Will set it up today and work on starting seeds this weekend. At least there are spots of grass starting to appear through the foot+ of snow we had on the ground....the warm temps and rain have helped "clear" things up. According to the weatherman....it will be a very short appearance  Oh well, can't do anything about it so I won't let it stress or bug me. 

Heading to one of the bigger regional cities today to pick up my parents dog. We are dog-sitting this weekend. Since we meet up in a more "money'ed" neighborhood I think I'll go a bit early and hit the Salvation Army store right there. They always have stuff that looks "less used" then the one by us, lol. Either thier kids grow faster....or they spend a bunch more money on wardrobes then we do locally :gaptooth:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Glad things are looking clearer LM! 

Just wanted to say that DH is fitting in well at his new job....a lot less negativity and anger from him these days....
I cannot tell you how miserable the man has been the last 2 years....not easy to live with for sure....
Marriage is not for the faint of heart. I speak from 20 years of ups and way downs....


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel great, speaking your mind is a good thing. Dh loves me.:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

I spoke up for myself with DD and sil


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Doesn't speaking up make you feel like a huge load has been lifted?


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday to PrairieBelle22!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!

LM - wonderful news!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

From me, too, Prairiebelle22! Have a wonderful, stupendous day!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Haven't been on for a while, but LindaMarie, I gasped when I read your post. I have been there, and fight it every time I get to feeling sorry for MY dd, and her circumstances, which are entirely her own fault. She doesn't have the coping skills to deal with any little setback, except to do drugs. Her current living arrangement with an older guy who is a former user and ex felon, but seems to have his stuff together, is about to end. She keeps telling us he's 'watching her' with cameras, keeps messing with her phone, face book account, etc. I realize it's paranoia from meth use, and feel badly that she's burned all the bridges she has with every friend. I'm sure she has stolen from them all, and/or they've caught her doing drugs and kicked her out. Once in a while I would give her 20.00 for 'gas', but then kicked myself knowing it would not go to gas, but drugs. I don't any longer. I call her once in a while to see if she is alive and try to give her some encouragment, but know it is fruitless.

Anyway, good for you for talking with your dh, and that you can work it out. You've done well with your stored food, and making a good safe home for those grands! Hang in there. Can't say it'll get easier, but eventually we'll be able to say 'Sorry, I can't help you. I love you, but you will have to fix your own problems' to our grown children. We have to!

Hugs to all


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy B-Day PrairieBell22!! Hope it was wonderful!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning. Got up to 55 yesterday!!! It is already 50!!!!!

I think I saw a robin this morning. I'm hoping it was a robin, although I hadn't had a cup of coffee and I didn't have my glasses on.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy birthday prairebell&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, we spent the day looking at properties in far East Texas............May have found something, even I can't say no to......................I am still very conflicted about the possibility of moving. And, very overwhelmed.

We have received multiple offers on MIL house.....YAY!!

Appt. wit Oncologist tomorrow......keep the prayers and good wishes going up! They are so much appreciated.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Is far East Texas much different from where you are now? Just wondering how big a move it would be (any move is a big move, but wondering if you can saunter or do you have to do it in one big push). Praying the decision on the property is clear.....and that your oncologist appointment is quick, painless, and on time


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

TDD, I do pray all goes well with your doctor's appointment and that you will know whether or not the move is His plan for you.

Everyone I'd appreciate prayers for my dd. She's had ongoing female problems for awhile, but thought they'd been resolved. It turns out not so much. She is having almost continual cramping and now her latest pap came back positive again. I don't understand why the doctor doesn't just remove everything and be done with it. She's 42 and does not want more children (her partner has been clipped) so there is no reason to delay.

Everywhere I turn I'm reading warnings about projected drastic increases in food prices and even potential shortages of food. Of course, every time I go to the grocery store I see the price increases so that was no surprise. I've fairly well stocked up except for meat and have decided to stretch my grocery budget a bit and begin buying extra meat each time I shop. Dh loves to go to fast food places when we're away from home, but I'm now telling him that $8 could better be spent on a nice piece of meat. Is this making anyone else nervous?


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ann - I too am concerned about the food situation! Tried to get DH interested but he just came with websites that seem to show that someone with something to gain is just hyping it up. Of course, even if it is just hype someone will use that as an excuse to increase prices! I'm hoping that I'll be able to do a garden this summer. Have to find out what the spine surgeon says on Wed.

We use a lot of Rotel type tomatoes. If you have an Aldi's near you, theirs are $.59 a can this week! The name brand are usually at least $1. I bought 2 cases. A lot of other Mexican type foods are on sale too.

TDD - prayers for your dr visit! Why does your DH want to move? Just looking for a larger property?

Linda - 55 sounds like the tropics!

Jen - how is the recovery going?


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 15, 2014)

Trimmed goat hooves today. Then had to make a run to Tractor Supply for some tetanus bc I trimmed a little deep on one! :-( 

Need to finish the chicken coop, to prepare for a new flock. And need to get seeds sown for the garden still. Also, waiting for Buttercup to kid... Probably in the next week or two. (We didn't see her get "serviced" by the buck, so we're not exactly sure of the date.) 

TDD- praying for good results at your doctor's visit! 

Hope y'all are doing well. I know I'm new around here, but I haven't disappeared, just been pretty busy! I still hop on to read a few posts here & there.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cindy - The City has come to us, and it is a constant fight........ He wants to keep this too....just not as a working farm. He (we) are ready for a change.... We lost out son a few years ago...his mom just passed and we really have no other ties here.

East Texas has tremendous soil - sandy loam. Many trees ( piney woods) , MUCH animal life and best of all... a live and let live way of life. Most towns are fairly small. Timber and Oil country. Lot's of u-pick - it farms. EVERYTHING grows well there. 
We ate a full breakfast for $2.99, for Pete's sake!

There would be no need for a big push.... we own this place free and clear......I will probably stay here and fulfill my contract job.....It's still all up in the air.....

Went over MIL and dug some ancient flower bulbs.



************************
ETA : We just went and signed a contract to accept an offer on MIL place. Things are moving along here.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Prayers and positive thoughts TDD.

Ann~ Ugh on food prices. We're dependent on stores right now but once the move is complete I'll be surrounded by farming friends and a killer farmer's market that will have what I want/need. Not cheaper than the stores (mostly) but local, organic, hormone free, grass-fed and free ranged. I'll pay for that with no complaints. 

We'll set up the greenhouse at the new place and hopefully be able to keep ourselves in fresh greens for a good part of next winter. I plan to use a chunk of the $$ we'll be saving by moving to the new place to put back for purchasing a half a cow and pig come fall. Pastured chickens are easy to come by in that area and one of my besties already has more eggs than she can handle. We'll also keep investing in canned goods, just because it's the smart thing to do, even with price increases. There are some things that we love that we can't grow or get local.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

With no irrigation water available for farmers in California, the trickle down is likely to be more like a rushing river. When you add in the trees that will die without water, you're looking at long term shortages for things like oranges, olives and almonds. Prices on meat, eggs and milk products are also on their way up due to feed costs.

I will put in my usual big garden, but and this is a big BUT, if the drought continues as is forecast, I'm not sure what will survive. I am planning to buy some soaker hoses and do some watering, but water here is expensive and last year we were asked not to use water for irrigation. Our town's wells are very old and so far they've dug 3 dry holes trying to get new one so there is concern about having enough water. Plus they are required to use reverse omossis to treat the water which wastes a lot of water. We'll use dish pans to wash dishes and save that water to take outside and keep a bucket in the sink to catch the water we run to get hot to the faucet.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, I'll arm rassle ya for the BenGay, lol. When you're ready to move, want an extra hand? I'm thinking about taking some vacation trips and maybe a working vacation would be fun.  Am and will continue to pray for your checkups to all be perfect. Also continuing to pray for *Jen*!
*LM*, I'm another one whose jaw dropped when I read the D word. I'm so glad you were able to work it out and got some steel in that backbone. :goodjob: :thumb: You deserve better than to be a doormat!!!!
*happeesupermom*, I've done the, um, "close trim", on goat hooves a time or three myself. They bleed like crazy, don't they? But, they always seem to survive our mistakes, thank goodness!
*Ann*, I'm with you on concerns with drought and gardens. I know it's going to be tough to water this summer if I can't use my well water, cruddy or not, and I'm saving water now in hopes I'll be able to support my garden all summer. Everyone thinks the PacNW is so wet, but not only have we been in drought conditions most of the winter, but we traditionally have a very dry summer from July through September - 3 months with little or no rain, in the peak of the growing season.

February has actually turned out to be wetter than normal, but we're still way behind on rainfall and snow pack in the mountains. I've been continuing to dump buckets of rain water into my storage tanks - I need to pour another dozen buckets (about 4 gallons per bucket) or so into the last tank, and then I either set up the pool, make a pond, or buy more tanks. Maybe I'll do all 3!

I worked on firewood today - hauled some rounds out of the woods and into the woodshed to start drying, cut up some limbs for small wood (good for starting fires beyond kindling and before big chunks), snapped twigs, brought in more tinder to dry, hauled in another wagon load of firewood for the hearth, and took a bunch more saplings into the barn to dry a little more before cutting on the table saw.

I really need to tackle the tax paperwork in the next few days...getting all the receipts added up and ready to have TurboTax work its magic. I've been ignoring it for 2 months, and April 15th will be here before I know it. I'm a first-class procrastinator and am all too well aware of how fast time passes while I do anything, but taxes. I know I'm getting a refund, so there is absolutely no good reason for me to put it off! I need someone to kick me in the keister!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - If you came to visit.....I would not make you work!! Too much playin to do!!

I could not sleep. There is so much running thru my head......OhHeavenhelpme!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

TDD: Praying that all turns out well and that you and your hubbie find just the right place 

Dh had me buy all the parts from ebay to rebuild his trusty 041 farmboss chainsaw. He's been needing to do this for quite a while as we depend on that saw and he's been piecing it together for a few years now. We're taking the parts and the saw over to the repair guy today so he can get started.

I'm hoping to restock our pantry at the end of the month when I get paid. I got a few good days in and my check normally goes to groceries. Our freezer is full so I'll be able to concentrate on the canned goods this time around. I'm uneasy about all the talk of raising prices and then if minimum wage goes up like they keep threatening, it will be even more outrageous. *sigh*

I'm anxious to get in the greenhouse and get our plants started but know it's still a ways off. Our seeds are bought and I stocked up on starting supplies at the end of season last year so I'm just about ready!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Taxes are done, well almost, lol. Fed and State are done and sent, city I have done but haven't written the quarterly check so I can't drop it all off. I always pay extra for the next quarter, so the 4th quarter (which is billed at Christmas!!??) is very low.

DS's math is kicking our butts! He's doing Algebra 2, but the book even admits that what we are doing is usually in calc.....and I've never had calc:help:. It's a program that doesn't drill and kill....so this old brain is really struggling! We are two chapters from done....that's about 14 lessons. DH has offered to help, and he could.....but....this book teaches differently, so you can't really jump in the middle of the book and go forward, and I know DH isn't about to sit down and start from lesson 1 and move forward to "get" where we are. BUT.....when we get to the Calc book.....I'm dropping it in DH's lap. Heck, maybe even next year when we do Geometry....

According to my oncologist I am healing up "amazingly". Not sure exactly what that means, but I guess the fact I "look" normal (surgery area.....not over all) already isn't normal. Who know's. I get fitted for the radiation machine in 2 weeks, so till then life is totally normal and I feel normal. My guess is it won't be till late March when things start "catching up to me" and I start feeling different.....but then I should be over with ALL treatments by early May  I decided against the Tamoxifen after looking at the data and doing some research....so no 5 yrs of drugs for me:bouncy:. Being on any kind of medication doesn't fit my personality to start with....so the idea of meds had 2-1/2 strikes against it before I even looked into it. Dr says 1/2 of her patients take it and 1/2 don't. 

On the up side, I seem less "depressed". I have felt this way for years, it's has kind of normal for me for longer then I remember. I never thought anything about it....just moved forward in life at a slugs pace (a slug that honestly didn't care if it got anywhere, lol). Oncologist did a general blood test for "things" and my Vit D levels were "very low", so I'm on a 12 week script. I'm feeling a difference, and I think I am willing to be a slave to a Vit D tablet everyday once the 12 weeks are up. That's a huge thing for me to be willing to do.....but it's making a difference.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

TDD - hope all went well at your oncologist appointment. Getting regular checkups and preventive tests is a huge prep. Being sick is expensive! I have an appt with my oncologist in 3 weeks, blood work to check the cancer markers. I will be 5 years cancer free in September - blood tests are still pretty scary, though. Mammo in December was normal, as was my colonoscopy in January. Had a heart scan on Friday and scored a 0, which is as near to perfect as you can get! My score (0)+ my age (64)wouldn't even show up on the graph. A lot of us on here must be in the same age group, our messages sound like the conversations DH and I have with our friends. 
DH is working on our taxes today. He thinks we should buy a tornado shelter if we get a refund. I was not on board with that but we had tornados a few counties away last Thursday night. We don't have a basement and the number of deadly tornados seems to be on the rise. Guess we might need to look into some type of shelter.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Ohio, I'm glad things are going so well for you. My cousin had about the same cancer and treatment as you and she's doing very well 9 months after last treatment. I think her roughest time was when she was on the last few treatments and then the healing afterwards.

I planted 12 peat pots of tomato seeds, 2 seeds per pot. I'll clip off the weakest in each pot after they get going. Large cherry, Mortgage Lifter, Jubilee, Beef Steak, Brandywine and 2 different Romas. I also planted a yellow and green pepper. For now I parked them on the dining room table near a register. I don't want to put them in a window with the cold forecast for this week. I wish I had a warming mat but I don't and I'm not going to buy one.

Tomorrow is a going to town day. Dh has a doctor's appointment at 1:30 so I'm going to try to get everything done before that so we can head home as soon as he's done. I just hope the snow forecast for this afternoon is cleared from the roads by morning. I'm doing a big shop for both the next few weeks and for storage. 


I took an thrift shop sun dress apart and am making an apron. I kept the top part as the apron bib and opened the skirt on the sides and shortened the length. I'll use what was cut off to make pockets. Its a gingerbread man print so more appropriate for an apron than an old lady's dress! Also, much less expensive than buying new fabric or a ready made apron. I recently saw a similar style apron for $26 - YIKES.

I personally would not want to live in a house without a tornado safety area. Actually, my family would likely not be alive today had we not had a basement in 1979.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Ohio, I'm glad things are going so well for you. My cousin had about the same cancer and treatment as you and she's doing very well 9 months after last treatment. I think her roughest time was when she was on the last few treatments and then the healing afterwards.


Thank you, it's helps hearing it from someone that has been in the trench. My Radio Oncologist said the same thing...the last 7 treatments hit the hardest, but there is ONLY 7 of them.

Made up some calzone this afternoon for the freezer. We were supposed to have leftovers for lunch...but there weren't any, lol (life with a teenage boy ). I keep calzones in the freezer for just this reason....bags getting low so I re-filled after lunch. I think I'll make up a few more batches this week. I'd rather have an over filled freezer with quick easy meals, then a vacuumed house :thumb:. My mom sent ME a check for take out, today. She said when the the treatments start getting my energy, take out will be helpful. By sending me some money she knows we can bump up a fast food run to a more "healthy" option....Bob Evens, Chinese, etc. She flat out says she knows it's not "healthy" but a better solution then the Golden Arches or "killing myself" to make a meal. DH has many options on how he can drive home from work, some of which can take him right past some of these better take out locations. I'm not a mushy person....but that melted my heart!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Grrrr....argh....stomp, stomp, stomp. Hissy fit. Blah.

Well, the house is a no-go. Owner called tonight to let me know that she's decided to sell instead (we aren't yet ready to buy...we're saving to have a good chunk to put down on a farm and aren't there yet). I'm glad she let us know now, instead of closer to time for us to move, but going back to square one on house hunting for a suitable rental is FRUSTRATING. Sigh. I could sure use some prayers/positive thoughts to help me keep my patience more than anything else.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Yes, Those last treatments are concentrated into the Cancer bed. They call it a "Boost". 
Honestly, Radiation is a cake walk, compared to some of the other stuff.
I am on Tamoxifen..... 2 more years. I was nervous, but, the Oncologist assured me, she would watch me like a Hawk....and she has.

My Dr. appt. went well.....But, my ferritin has dropped. Soooooooooooo, I had a (HUGE) Spinach salad, with hard boiled eggs, Salmon and Almonds and cheese.

If I can't get it up with diet, they will give me an IV.....And , I don't want that IV.

JM - I am so sorry that fell thru.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Prayers to all of you with cancer/medical issues. Vitamin D affects so many things - mood, achiness, immunity, as well as bones. You can't tell who is low on it by how much time they spend outside, either. East Texas is a great place to grow things. I have lived near Tyler and Crockett and miss that part of the state, but this seems to be where we are needed now, so will stay as long as mother is in assisted living. DH is on his way to the coast with a neighbor boy who has never seen the ocean. Many fish are promised, and he always picks up some fresh shrimp on his way back! Will try to enjoy the peace and quiet, but will have to hustle to care for all the animals with my busy work schedule.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Vit D level was the only thing at all off on my recent labs. Must say I feel more energetic this winter taking it so put DH on it as he has seasonal affective disorder horribly. Everyone has noticed how much more cheerful/sociable he has been this winter and, basically, we've had the worse gloomy winter in years. We spend a lot of time outdoors plus swim daily in summer so think as we've gotten older our body doesn't produce vit d as readily. Plus healthy all winter.

Ann...I'm frugal...use my home heating pad for hot mat. Has removable cover so works fine. Usually reserve for peppers that aren't as happy to spout as tomatoes are. Last fall son dug up a mildly hot pepper plant and brought inside and that thing has produced all winter ...and admit I haven't been too diligent with the watering. Now that the days are growing longer it is loaded with blossoms. A neighbor says they've kept the same plant going for several years planting out again each year.I put my spout rinse water on it; might be helpful.

Think a storm shelter is getting to be a necessity...tornadoes last year where least expected and we can all see how the weather is changing dramatically. We have old-fashioned cellar under the kitchen of this old farm house. Not a place to linger but rock shelter underground. Last year I actually stocked it with a few supplies. Crank flashlight/radio combo, blankets, tub with old clothes and boots in case we have to flee there in the night. Think we've fixed the flooding problem with the addition of eavestroughs when we put on new metal roof.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Those of you thinking of storm shelters....have you considered making them a bit bigger and turning them into root cellars/cool storage?? Of course, that assume your water table allows for such....


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Unfortunately our cellar contains the hot water heater and lines from our outdoor wood furnace so not that cool. And dangerous steps going down with old fashioned swing-up doors for access. No t a place you want to visit! Think a trap door in kitchen floor would be cool though..... 

Brisk here today but will get a few more fruit trees pruned and take some concord grape cuttings. Found out why son's cuttings failed last year. Need to cut, let cut end callus over in a cold place so they stay dormant and then plant out later. He greatly overwatered them. I usually have just dug up already rooted ones from where they've tipped themselves into the ground and rooted.

Greenhouse swept and ready to go but don't usually start much until lst of March or so. Things grow so much faster there than you would expect. We don't grow broccoli,cabbage,etc. for spring as here in so. Mo we generally go from2 weeks of spring into bam, hot weather. Do put in outside beds of spinach,lettuce,pak choi,beets,carrots and cover with Remay early. Most years get lucky with harvests before the heat comes. Looking thru my garden diary I note snow showers last year on May 5th!!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH just called BJ's Club has a table set up at his work offering 15 month memberships for $40. He asked me if I wanted one....and thought about it a few minutes then said no. I realized that I usually get their "free" 3 month membership at the end of the year and do our shopping all in one day. They are 30 min away in a direction I never go (OK, it is near DH's work.....but he's a HUGE impulse buyer, no way I'm sending him for ANYTHING) and they carry almost nothing we use. 1/2 of what they do carry that we use, isn't a deal price  I wish I knew how people saved money shopping at these clubs.....maybe I just buy differently then others. I don't buy name brand stuff (so that 75% of club inventories) and they don't carry much in the way of "basics" anymore. Sure I can buy King Arthur Flour in the 10# bag there.......but I buy wheat flour in a 50# sack for the same price....or less :teehee:. Oh well, guess I won't have to deal with that stress in my life.....trying to get my $40 in membership fees back plus the cost of 3-4 gallons of gas to get there and back.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Jen - we just got back from BJ's! I go about every 6 weeks and usually buy BJ brand of toilet paper, tissues, cat litter, ibruprofen, tylenol, rubbing alcohol, mozzarella, and disposal gloves for DH's woodworking. All cheaper than I can get elsewhere. Also get the large container of Athenos feta cheese for what a small container costs elsewhere. Like for you, it's about a 30 minute trip each way so I combine it with other stops.

Went to see the spine surgeon this morning. I'll be having surgery on the L4 L5 area in about 6 - 8 weeks. Then 6 - 8 weeks of recovery. I hope to be able to manage a small garden but not sure how we're going to be able to stack at least 4 cords of wood unless we put it all off till fall.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its very cold here with a winter weather advisory due to 50 mph winds taking the wind chill into the depths. We got less than an inch of snow on Monday but even that amount and 50 mph winds will create whiteout problems. The snow was blowing across the road when we came home yesterday and that occasionally made it difficult to see the road although windshield visability was okay. 

I had a very successful shopping day yesterday although I overspent my February grocery budget by $54.48. I've decided I'm not going to penalize my March grocery budget and will instead absorb the overage into our general budget. The overage is mostly prep foods. 

Aldis usually does not carry dried split peas but had them yesterday for 79Â¢ a 1 pound bag so I bought 4. I had quit buying canned salmon at Aldis because it was from China. Yesterday for some reason I looked at the label and discovered it now says product of USA so I bought 4 cans. I got two stalks of celery that I'm going to chop and freeze. I freeze in 3/4 to 1 cup amounts in baggies and then place the baggies into a gallon size zip lock freezer bag. I use a lot of celery in casseroles, soups or stews. I'm assuming that celery will become scarce as California drought continues.

Fareway had pork loin on sale so I bought one, had it cut into chops and wrapped 2 to a package. I got 2 pounds of ground pork and 2 chicken breasts also on sale. I also bought 2 pounds of ground beef at full price of $4 a pound:ashamed:. I'm afraid the price for ground beef is only going to go up but it about killed me to pay that price!!! 
Dh got the name of a local farmer who sells beef by the package as well as by half or quarter. We're going to talk to him and see what he has for sale. Dh and I decided we needed to stock up on meat NOW before prices go completely beyond our budget. I'm all for having a local source even if we have to pay a premium for the product. 

Its interesting talking to different people about rising grocery prices and the potential for shortages. We're in a major farming area so often the person you're talking with is either the source or personally knows the source of information. Let's just say according to recent conversations things are not looking good for meat or poultry producers.

I also went to the Library thrift store and another thrift store and purchased a new jigsaw puzzle and 12 paperback books for the grand total of $4.25. These will be much enjoyed as I return to hibernation mode!

I found a long curtain panel of light weight cotton blend fabric which I'm going to use to make myself a new half slip. I paid $1.

Today I found http://prepperbroadcasting.com/show-schedule/thursdays/thu-the-homestead-honey-hour-600pmct/ which includes an archive of weekly radio shows featuring 4 prepper ladies. Each show is one hour and I've only listened to the first one. I'm looking forward to listing to the rest as time allows.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Today was our shopping and running around day,since Wed. is senior day at Goodwill.Was lucky and found 2 pairs of pants for hubby.He is very tall and it's not easy to find them long enough , prices do go up in there all the time .But for $7 each for jeans it's a bargain.Last new ones I got him were over $50 and no fancy brand.

Also stopped at Aldi got a bunch of cheese and butter to freeze ,since milk and cheese is supposed to go up quite a bit. I've always frozen shredded cheese,but never blocks.I wonder if that would crumble after it's frozen?We love cheese,and use quite a lot.
It's just amazing how prices are going up.Always wonder how people are doing it on a tight budget and large families ??





















\\\


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I buy blocks to freeze all the time Oma...sometimes it crumbles but more often than not it doesn't. We eat enough colby jack in this house to warrant buying stock in a production company!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Vitamin D has made a huge difference in how I do in the winter - I have SAD pretty badly, and have found that when I supplement heavily with Vit D, I have more energy and my mood is better. I have seen studies that seem to correlate D levels with influenza resistance, too, so it makes sense to me to take it. 

I've been having so much FUN the last few days. I had plans to spend yesterday weeding, but when my bff called, those plans changed to going to Portland instead. I exchanged the defective LED bulb and returned the headlamps to Costco, bought some bulbs and a couple more fruit trees while I was there, as well as another 50# of dog food, more LED bulbs, and 4 rotisserie chickens!  We shopped our usual Goodwills, and I hit the jackpot on canning jars! They sell them for .29 each there, and I bought 5-6 dozen...haven't counted them to see exactly how many. Most came with at least the band and some with the flat, too. Also found a pool skimmer, a mandolin slicer, and a few other goodies, but mostly canning jars. :sing: We stopped at WM when we got back into town and I got to talk w/my daughter for a few minutes - that always makes me happy. While I was there, I picked up more divided plastic storage boxes for my hardware collection.

Today I had my cleaning and xrays - got compliments on my gums, but not on the cavities I didn't have filled last year (used all my insurance on oral surgery). Tomorrow I have to have the cavities filled and have my fingers crossed that no root canals will be involved. Okay, that part wasn't fun, but the rest of my day has been. I am at the water park/lodge with my ds and his family! It's my dgd's birthday in a couple days and we are celebrating a little early. The water slides are so much fun! The kids love the wave pool, even Guppy. She is a little fish! I'm going to drive down for my dentist appointment and come back up to help out my ddil with the kids, as my ds has to work tomorrow. Oh, that will be SUCH a hardship for me, lol.  I have a blast with them. 

I guess I'll need to get back to regular life Friday. I have filled the last of the water tanks, only need to put a few more buckets into the chest freezer (used for a water tank) and then I'll officially be at storage capacity. I've been working on weeding raised beds, so I guess that will continue onto March's to-do list.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - I agree - The price of Beef is staggering. 
I looked at my records yesterday, I bought a case of freeze dried Beef Dices in April for a little over $200., Now, they are approaching $300. I intend to go thru my freezers and start canning up what's in there, and, trying to buy as much as, possible.

I think all of us were right to worry about Hyper Inflation. Also, Gas went up 22 cent here yesterday. Dairy items are crazy.

We are thinking about making an offer on the property and home, we looked at last week.

Lots of discussions......... I will stay here and fulfill my contract.........We are going to need things. Aviary for all my Parrots and a storm shelter, are some of the immediate necessities. Plus, It's only an hour and a half drive from here.

19F and falling this morning. Yesterday's wind was stupid strong.
All my fruit trees, were in full bloom..........(heavy Sigh).......How do you win?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I've been absent a little!

I've been trying for 2.5 weeks to get thru on the phone to Citizens Energy...the joe4oil program....finally this morning!!!!! HAPPY DANCE! A 375$ phone call (100 gallons of oil)for us! 

On the bad side....hay shortage....some hard decisions have to be made. Between losing the bagels/donuts and hay running scarce I'm more than forced to pair down. 

Working outside has caused a HUGE increase in DH appetite and need for warmth when he gets home....more food and wood being used up.....I have about 2 weeks of wood left before I have to dig into next years pile (its under the snow somewhere!)

Beef----I get my ground beef from my butcher friend $2/#....excellent ....usually cows w/ broken legs...plus I've got baby beef in the pasture...was hoping to keep him over the summer...but hay shortage and cold temps (late spring grass) have me changing strategy.

My son is home from college starting fri. for a week so hopefully loose ends will be tied up...he is a big help when he is home and not working at the dairy farm. His schedule is different than most college kids because they go out (to sea) to get cadet shipping hours early May....he is hoping for dredging in the Great Lakes or Tug in New York Harbor.

Low budget/large family....small house, strong backs, and low "requirements".


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Here we go on the rollercoaster........Dh and I have about backed down on making an offer on that property.:hohum:

I told him, he was not going to run me ragged on looking at false alarms.:grumble:. I have too much to do.

mpillow - I do a happy dance, too! Awsome.

Weather in the mid 70's today and tomorrow.......20's next week with sleet. Awwwwwwwwwh man!
The wind this morning is in the 30-35mph sustained. 
We are already under wild fire warnings, here. Some of ya'll remember what we went thru a couple of years ago........No thank you. That was awful. And, TERRIFYING!

MGM - I'll arm rassle you for those canning jars!!! I took a peep at the Craigslist, for the area we were looking......there were 20 canning jar wanted ads.........There was even a price war. (huh)????

I am trying to get "grannies" canning jars from a co - worker. Supposedly, there are quite a few. But, they have to" check with the family."

I did pick up my canning jar order from Ace........But, to offset that expense......I need some freebies......or, at least cheapies!

I hope to get Spinach sowed this weekend. Onions and seed potato's in the ground.
Gotta run............Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It's payday...bills are paid, laundry is almost done, and in an hour I will head out for the last big shopping trip before I start radiation. I plan to top off everything so we can slide into "cruise" mode for a while. I'll just pick up fresh produce as needed. Tax refund is in, so my medical bills should be covered now......just waiting for the bills to roll in.

A storm might be hitting us on Sunday....the track is still unclear on where it's going to hit, but at the moment looks like we are going to get around 6" - further south will get much more. Guess I'll get milk and bread while I'm out.....just because, lol.

DH came home from work wound tighter then ever. Something happened at work and I think he said he snapped (which likely means he didn't spout the "party line" but told the truth that decision xyz isn't going to work due to the laws of nature. Why do companies think things as proven as gravity don't apply to them if they get enough "yes men" to agree??)....then he started mumbling something about 6 mos. So....maybe he is going to jump ship after all....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My husband has always worked private sector...this new one is public, union....he is not happy about it BUT what to do? We need work---the pay is decent and the health ins.is amazingly cheap for GREAT coverage....it equates to a $3 an hour raise over what we paid for premium in private sector with a refunded small deductible.

We still lean Libertarian....


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Looks like we will be snowed in again this weekend. Hopefully the nearby nature park won't cancel their yearly Pancake Breakfast/fundraiser. The syrup is made from sap harvested in the park. We try to buy a few jars of syrup and local honey every year. Once they had maple sugar - that was awesome. 
All of the seeds that we planted indoors are growing nicely and need to be thinned out this weekend. 
DH found a new tornado shelter (last year's model) on Craig's list. He is trying to negotiate the cost down to the amount of our tax refund. Today the owner asked where we were going to put it and where we live, so he might be considering our offer!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Trying to fill as many containers as possible with water for storage/gardening. I wondered if we could use the freebie buckets from the store bakeries to fill with water, put on the lids and stack them two or three high against the buildings, like garage, tractor shed, barn, etc. As long as it wasn't freezing weather, shouldn't it work?

Where is LindaMarie? I hope you are still alive and kicking, woman. I know it's been tough around your place, but hope you are still with us!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all. Still here, alive but seriously depressed. 

Tdd and Ann....i kept you and your DD in my prayers and good thoughts. Hope all is going well.

Jen...glad to hear you are doing well.

Mpillow....glad dh is doing well on job. 

I let the idiots back in. I know big mistake. Told you I was a wuss. Anyway, they couldn't get up on time for sil to get to work, he was late again and got fired. DD and sil made the mistake is telling my dh that it was my fault that I didn't wake them up and my dhs fault for not driving them to their car. That was last straw, dh lost it. Plus they lied to dh about receiving their taxes to pay us back. Dh told them to leave. They in turn took the girls. This was on Tuesday. They will not allow us to see or talk to girls. As of now they are at sil parents. There is nothing we can do until court. At least girls are safe. I know they'll be back here soon. May god forgive me, but I hope they both end up sitting in jail for at least a few months, maybe they will grow up.

Trying to keep busy, my floors have never been cleaner. I need to get back on track. Dh keeps telling me that life goes on.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We're having a heat wave -- its up to zero. :grit: Snowing too, but again very fine snow and not accumulating to much.

I need to finish washing up and refilling my water jugs before the next water main break. They are horrible this year all over the state. In Sioux City people have been told to leave their faucets dripping because otherwise their water lines will freeze. Frost line is DEEP this year.

My dd has a doctor's appointment in Des Moines on the 6th. I'm hoping this will finally resolve her problems as the stress of okay/not okay is wearing on her and her partner.

Lindamarie -- as long as you and your sil's mother cushion and protect your dd and sil from the natural consequences of their behavior they have no reason to change. I'm surprised that child protective services would allow them to remove the girls from your home. Its good your dh stood up to them. He totally respected you in not allowing them to trash talk against you. Better fix him something special for dinner tonight.

I am trying to spend at least a couple hours each evening on the Internet listening to utube videos, radio programming, or reading websites on how-to's on gardening, prepping, cooking from preps, frugal/cheapskate/thrifty ideas, sewing and anything else that I think might benefit us. I'm being selective and not wasting time if the video isn't worthwhile.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

The only ones that get anything from us are the girls. DD and sil really showed themselves. That was the wakeup I needed. Sil does not do drugs, he's just a jerk. DD will always be the way she is, clean or not. She is always the victim, manipulating, and lying. Sil is becoming the same, without drugs.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning everyone. We are under a winter weather advisory. Dh is out with truck picking up a load of wood we had stacked along the road. I am getting ready to make bread. Then need to place order with EE, Amazon and WalMart.com. Haven't really done any shopping since January. Dh has given me the ok to get a pretty decent supply in. He is my rock!!!!

Going to start some seeds, we have a cold frame and greenhouse. Really looking forward to spring.

Life goes on, and things are getting back to normal. Had robins out back and fresh yogi tracks. Dh and I had a very nice dinner last night, set the table fancy and everything. It was something we both needed, then spent the evening cuddling and reading together on the couch with a nice fire in the stove.

I'm thinking of using yogi as my guard animal. Maybe he'll keep the deer from eating my garden. 

Oh, I'm going to look into getting a carry permit. I'm going to be okay!!!:goodjob: life really does go on. The serenity prayer is great.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Rain, rain, rain....then the possibility of sleet, ice and snow. Decided the dreary called for chili and have a HUGE batch on the stove. Chili tonight, chili dogs tomorrow and probably chili spaghetti one day next week with the rest being bagged up and frozen. Picked up some whole chickens for 99cents a lb for the freezer (bringing the total up to 8 in there, lol) and a spiral sliced ham for 99cents a lb too. Made that run into town this a.m. before the church crowd got out and swarmed the stores in prep of the weather moving in.

Spent yesterday looking at houses and such. Made the final decision...townhouse in town it is. We're tired of looking at houses that look good on paper but when we get there we find out there are way too many issues. Two of yesterday's perusals had nice little surprises of used needles hanging out on window sills and bathroom counters. Um, no. At least with the townhouse we know that maintenance is on-call and we won't have to worry about the kids finding something stuck in a dark corner. Works for me...life is going to be entirely too insane over the next few years to have to mess with some of the crazy that would have come with any of the other places. 

DH starts his internship in August, I'm set to start my Cardiac cath training in September, Mom will probably be vacating MO to come back down to KY by the Fall as well (she's missing us kids something fierce and is lonely with Dad gone)....see, insanity. 

LM~ We're going to be doing CC training soon too...and good on ya with the downtime for you and the hubs.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I lucked into some 52 bales of hay...better and cheaper! The boy went and got them for me!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 15, 2014)

It's supposed to drop to about 40 degrees tonight. I'm expecting Buttercup to kid in the next week or so.

I've still got to finish the coop, but at least the roof is on! 

I'm about ready to decide which seeds to sow & get that started. 

And need to hurry & get taxes done!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all - I started the March thread for us - sorry I didn't get to it yesterday, but I slept most of the day.  I'm still recuperating from the water park trip and 2 sessions at the dentist. I'm chewing very, very carefully for a bit until I have insurance back in place and a crown put on the temporary filling over root canal. At least the other tooth didn't need a root canal. See ya all on the new thread!


----------

